# [Sammelthread] Need for Speed: Rivals



## Raz3r (23. Mai 2013)

*Need for Speed: Rivals Sammelthread*


*News*

Neues Videomaterial hinzugefügt.

(Stand: 14.09.2013)


*Cover*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Release*

*21. November 2013*


*Entwickler*

EA

*Plattformen*

Xbox360/Xbox One, PlayStation 3/PlayStation 4, PC


*Game Engine*

Frostbite-Engine 3


*Infos*

*Besiege deine Rivalen mit allen Mitteln*

                       Racer sind Einzelkämpfer, die ihren eigenen Ruhm suchen. Sie  fahren schnelle Autos, gebaut für Highspeed-Rennen und spektakuläre  Verfolgungsjagden. Cops arbeiten in Teams, um Racer mit der geballten  Macht der Polizei zu jagen und zur Strecke zu bringen.
Wechsle jederzeit zwischen den Rollen hin und her und beobachte, ob sich deine Einsätze im brandneuen Punktesystem vervielfachen, oder du alles verlierst. Setz deine Speed Points aufs Spiel und erhalte noch größere Belohnungen.


*Die Grenze zwischen Einzelspieler und Multiplayer verschwimmt*

                       Das in Need for Speed Rivals neu eingeführte All-Drive lässt die Grenze  zwischen Single- und Multiplayer Gameplay verschwimmen. Tauch nahtlos in eine  Welt ein, in der sich deine Freunde bereits Rennen und Verfolgungsjagden  liefern. Keine Lobbys. Kein Warten.
Wege kreuzen sich,  Erfahrungen fließen zusammen und erschaffen eine Welt, in der dein  Rennen auf die Verfolgungsjagd deines Freundes trifft.


*Erlebe Geschwindigkeit, die du wirklich fühlen kannst*

                       Die Power der Frostbite 3 Engine lässt den atemberaubenden Umfang und die Highspeed-Action von  Redview County lebendig werden. Jedes Detail der Spielwelt wird in  fantastischer, hochauflösender Grafik der nächsten Generation  dargestellt. Die Wetterbedingungen ändern sich ständig und ermöglichen  Rennen und Verfolgungen in Schnee, Hagel, Regen, Sandstürmen und dichtem  Nebel.
Verbinde dich mit dem Need for Speed Network, um  Straßensperren aufzustellen oder Freunde vor herannahenden Cops zu  warnen. Vergleiche deine Fortschritte mit denen deiner Rivalen und teile  Bilder deiner besten Rennen und Verfolgungsjagden.


*Mach dein Auto zu deinem Baby mit mehr Power und mehr Style*

                       Rüste dein Auto mit neuesten Verfolgungsgadgets auf,  individualisiere die Karosserie mit frischen Farben, verschiedenen  Lackarten, eigenen Nummernschildern, Felgen und Aufklebern und zeige  deinen Freunden und Rivalen wie ein Auto auszusehen hat.
Speichere  verschiedene Konfigurationen und halte immer mehrere Traumautos für  ihren Einsatz bereit. So bist du auf jede Situation bestens vorbereitet.


*Nutze die neuesten, speziell auf die jeweilige Seite des Gesetzes abgestimmten Technologien und Upgrades*

                       Intensive Rennmomente sind dank Zugriff auf speziell auf die  jeweilige Seite des Gesetzes abgestimmte Technologien und Upgrades noch  spannender.
Racer entkommen Cops mit Gadgets wie Turbo Boost, Störsendern und  elektromagnetischen Impulsen. Cops sind für aggressive Stoppmanöver ausgerüstet und verfügen  über Schockwellen, Straßensperren, Helikopterunterstützung und vieles  mehr. Egal, welche Seite du wählst – nutze Gadgets, um deinen Rivalen  einen Schritt voraus zu bleiben.

   Quelle: needforspeed.com


*Neuste Feature in Need for Speed*

*AllDrive*

Mit AllDrive hat man außerdem noch ein Feature zu bieten, das einen  nahtlosen Übergang vom Single- zum Multiplayer ermöglichen soll. Freunde  werden so zum Beispiel on-the-fly in Rennen ein- oder aussteigen  können, wodurch man eine Welt erschaffen will, in der „zwei Events  niemals identisch ablaufen". Ebenfalls wieder mit dabei ist Autlog. Und  ihr könnt Farbe, Kennzeichen und mehr Details eurer Fahrzeuge anpassen.

Beispiel:

Du spielst das Spiel in Deutschland, fährst herum und sammelst gemäß der  Prämisse des Spiels Punkte. Dann starte ich das Spiel. Da wir Freunde  sind, werde ich dabei in deine Welt versetzt. Ich kann meinen eigenen  Singleplayer weiter spielen, durch verschiedene Teile der Welt fahren.  Und die Spielwelt ist groß. Aber es kann passieren, dass wenn du als  Raser unterwegs bist und ich als Polizist, während ich gerade  KI-gesteuerte Autos jage, ich dich sehe und meine Route ändere und  stattdessen dich verfolge.


*Teaser/Trailer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RLWNp1Y9-Zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vb62WFsNkCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zph2UL09tLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1qzRb28OY_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xS5sOJeArxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Offizielle Internetseite*

Need For Speed - Official Site


*Vorbesteller-Bonus*

Alle Vorbesteller von Need for Speed: Rivals erhalten einen Bonuscode,  mit dem sie das Ultimate Cop Pack kostenlos freischalten können. Bringen  Sie mit dem Ultimate Cop Pack Ordnung ins Chaos und setzen Sie Racer  unter Druck. Erhalten Sie exklusiven Zugriff auf einige starke  herunterladbarer Items, wie das Nissan GT-R Black Edition Cop Car,  hochentwickelte Verfolgungs-Technologie und eine Custom-Lackierung zur  Individualisierung Ihres Fahrzeugs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: needforspeed.com


Und nun, viel Spaß beim Diskutieren. 

Grüße Raz3r

​


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Mai 2013)

A bisserl was haben wir auch hier, u. a. Screenshots:
Need for Speed: Rivals angekündigt - Release-Termin, neues Studio, neue Engine, neues Gameplay

Und hier mal das Video aus unserem Portal:

[ctecvideo]51938[/ctecvideo]


----------



## Raz3r (23. Mai 2013)

Um die Screenshots muss ich mich noch kümmern, stimmt. 

Ich warte aber noch auf welche, wo andere Autos zu sehen sind.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (24. Mai 2013)

Auch wenn ich dem ganzen generell ein wenig Abgeneigt bin (Entweder neues Shift oder ein ECHTES Underground EA) stellt sich mir eine Frage. Wird AllDrive auch Public möglich sein oder bin ich wieder darauf angewiesen, dass sich meine kleine Friendlist Need for Speed kauft?


----------



## B4C4RD! (24. Mai 2013)

Ich versteh 1Satz nicht.

"Most-Wanted 2012 war in meinen Augen nicht so der Bringer"..<Komischerweise lief/laeuft das Spiel um einiges besser als der Flop schlecht hin.."The Run" Oo 

Da ich fuer Mich selbst finde, dass Mw2012 wirklich Super ist.
Wo ich ein wenig Skeptisch geworden bin, ist bei dem..Das die jetz den Single & den Multi-Player auf ein und der selben Karten laufen lassen wollen, bin Ich mal gespannt ob man das auch wirklich "Abschalten" kann, weil wie Er selbst schon sagte..nicht jeder hat Bock dass da irgendwer, irgendwie, irgendwo auf der karte rumjagt  

Ich bin mal gespannt auf den naechsten Nfs-Titel von EA in zusammenarbeit mit Criterion & vorallem bin Ich gespannt auf Frostbiteengine3


----------



## Bu11et (10. Juni 2013)

Das Ganze hört sich ziemlich vielversprechend an. Aber was die Umsetzung her gibt... schauen wir mal. 

Ich persönlich ahbe seid Carbon nicht einen einzigen Titel zu ende gespielt. Die letzten zwei (oder doch drei??) hab ich komplett weggelassen, weil mir das nicht in den Kopf rein eght warum EA verdammt nochmal nicht endlichd as rausbringt, wonnach leute schon seid so vielen Jahren schreien. 

Naja hauptsache man hat genug Tuningmöglichkeiten. Ich hab sowas von satt, dass im jedem Game immer das selbe abläuft: man rusht durch die Kariere durch um letzt endlich die selben Supersportwagen zu fahren, die mitlerweile in jedem Rennspiel zum standard geworden sind  . Ganz erlich bei sowas krieg ich nen Ausraster. Und Grid 2 hat den Topf jetzt zum überlaufen gebracht. 
Was nutzt den einem ne Auto was achso tolle 400 km/h knacken kann, wenn die Strecken es nicht zulassen? Absoluter Failschlag aus meiner Sicht. 

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass der Fuhrpark mal wieder paar ordenliche Imoprts enthält. Mit den Luxusboliden kann und konnte ich nie was anfangen. Für sowas gibts auch TDU etc. reicht schon .


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. Juni 2013)

Wird bestimmt wie bei nfs the run also ein burnout mit story


----------



## Iro540 (30. Juni 2013)

Das letzte NFS was ich gespielt habe, war hot pursiut 2 und da auch nur, weil nen bmw drinnen war . Ansonsten haett ichs nicht gespielt. Danach hab ich keins mehr gespielt. Gut, die spiele davor auch nur mw und kurz carbon. 

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum sich ea da so den kundenwuenschen verschliesst. Ist ja nicht so, dass wir kunden das unmoegliche fordern... Einfach einen arcade racer mit tuningmoeglichkeiten (optik und leistung) und vernuenftige story.

Vielleicht kommen ja andere entwickler auf den plan...


----------



## Galford (14. August 2013)

Es gibt ein paar wenige Informationen zur "Personalisierung"

Die Personalisierung kommt zurück zu Need for Speed | Need for Speed Deutschland


Außerdem kommt zu Ultimate Cop Pack (welches bereits angekündigt war) und das scheinbar alle Vorbesteller erhalten, auch noch das Ultimate Racer Pack. Sieht so aus als wäre dieses in Deutschland exklusiv bei Gamestop erhältlich.

Need for Speed Rivals für PC



> Ultimate Racer Pack Infos
> 
> Bleib der Meute einen Schritt voraus mit dem brandheißen Ultimate Racer Pack.
> 
> ...


 
Andere Boni bei anderen Händlern:




> Exklusive Custom-Lackierungen
> 
> Vorbestellen die Exklusive Porsche 911 GT3 "Track Day"-Lackierung von Saturn
> Vorbestellen die Exklusive Aston Martin Vanquish "VIP Matte Kit"-Lackierung von Amazon
> Vorbestellen die Exklusive Dodge Challenger SRT8 "Classic Muscle"-Lackierung von Mediamarkt


 
Wer Most Wanted für den PC direkt bei Origin vorbestellt und gekauft hatte, erhielt damals alle Vorbestellerboni (auch z.B. die Amazon Exklusiven). Ob das auch bei Rivals so sein wird, ist bislang nicht bekannt - zumindest ist davon bisher nichts genaueres zu lesen.

Natürlich sind zumindest Lackierungen recht lächerlich und man könnte leicht darauf verzichten, aber man könnte es auch so sehen: wer kauft für eine Lackierung bei einem bestimmten Händler? Hoffentlich niemand. Das heißt sie können solche Boni gleich sein lassen, und einfach alle Lackierungen in alle Versionen packen.

Und scheinbar nur in der Digital Deluxe Edition (Origin):


> Nur in der Digital Deluxe Edition:
> 
> 
> Erhalte die exklusive "Digital Revolution"-Lackierung für den BMW M3 (E92) GTS
> ...


 


EDIT und Berichtigung:

Gestern stand da noch, das man bei Media Markt die Dodge Challenger SRT8 "Classic Muscle"-Lackierung bekommen würde. Heute heißt es aber das man bei Saturn UND Media Markt die exklusive Porsche 911 GT3 "Track Day"-Lackierung erhält.
http://www.needforspeed.com/de_DE/rivals/pc


----------



## Raz3r (16. August 2013)

@Galford: Danke für die Infos zu den Vorbestellungen. 
Werde diese am Wochenende noch im Startpost hinzufügen.

Hier nochmal der Link zu den Vorbesteller-Boni:
Need for Speed Rivals für PC


----------



## Galford (20. August 2013)

Mein Gott, war die die Präsentation während der EA Pressekonferenz schlecht. Anstatt ein ganzes Rennen zu zeigen, hat man es total zerstückelt und die Szenen so zusammengeschnitten, dass mMn nichts aber auch wirklich nichts Positives hängen geblieben ist. Ich verstehe ja, dass man Battlefield 4 deutlich mehr Zeit einräumen wollte, aber diese Präsentation von Rivals der Marke "mach schnell, wir haben keine Zeit" war grausig (ca. 2 Minuten + Trailer mit ca. 1:30 Min). Ich hoffe EA veröffentlicht das komplett ungeschnittene Rennen als Gameplay-Trailer. Ja, es gab einen Trailer (direkt nach der "Live"-Präsentation des Spiels), aber eben nicht von dem Rennen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MoVRyY21ba4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Raz3r (22. August 2013)

Dann poste ich mal meinen Eindruck von gestern auf der gamescom.

Nachdem das Spiel erst nicht starten wollte, gings dann endlich nach 7min los. xD 
Es fuhren 9 Leute auf einer Map und man wurde Random als Cop oder Racer ausgewählt.

Ich war Racer, mit einem Ferrari F12 Berlinetta, den man schon aus dem Trailer kennt.

Von der Grafik her sieht es echt richtig richtig gut aus, Platfform war PC und gespielt wurde mit einem PS4 Controller.
Vom Handling ist es leider wie das letzte Most Wanted.
Mit 300km/h in die Kurve, kurz die Bremse angetippt und mit NOS korrigiert, falls man zu weit nach draußen driftet.

Vom Gameplay her hat es aber viel Spaß gemacht.
Sobald zB. ein Cop einen Racer rammt, startet die Verfolgungsjagd.
Als Racer standen mir Turboboosts zur Verfügung, um schneller fliehen zu können und EMP Impulse, womit man die
Cops kurz stören kann. Das geht zum Beispiel gut, wenn viel Verkehr herscht und der Gegner so nicht mehr lenken kann
und in den Gegenverkehr crasht.

Fazit ist, vom Gameplay macht es im Multiplayer einen heiden Spaß zusammen mit Racern vor den Cops zu fliehen,
die Umgebung sieht einfach nur gut aus, Sachen können auch zerstört werden und die Wetterbedingungen fordern einen
auch heraus, denn bei starkem Wind und Regen ist die Sicht eingeschränkt.
Muss mir noch überlegen ob ich es nächstes Jahr dann für PS4 kaufe oder für den PC.
Zum Release wirds eher nichts, erst wenn der Preis etwas weiter unten ist.


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2013)

Also 27,95 sind nich sehr viel für die PC Version 

Need For Speed Rivals CD KEY...


----------



## ak1504 (12. September 2013)

Neues Video zur Personalisierung

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS5sOJeArxs


----------



## Raz3r (14. September 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Neues Video zur Personalisierung


 
Danke  

Werde es im Startpost hinzufügen.


----------



## Galford (15. September 2013)

Anscheinend hat EA einige amerikanische Let's Player eingeladen, Rivals anzuspielen. Das Interessante an den Videos ist, dass sie die Regionen des Spieles zeigt, von denen bisher am wenigsten zu sehen war (zuvor nur hauptsächlich während der Präsentation auf der Pressekonferenz zur Gamescom)

Gerade die Wüstenregion wirkt zumindest teilweise relativ weitläufig, und grafisch finde ich persönlich, dass es wirklich gut aussieht.

Einer der Spieler behauptet auch, er hätte die PC Version gespielt, wobei der PC Xbox One Spezifikation hatte, und das zumindest diese Version mit 60 Frames läuft. Ob das stimmt kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber er durfte das Gameplaymaterial selber aufnehmen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S-J9kTOlWbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D4Y8cAleApg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CulKf0RNo4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Und noch zwei als Links ohne Vorschau (scheinbar beschränkt PCGH eh auf auf 4 Videos per Post)

Need for Speed Rivals Gameplay: Aston Martin One-77 Cop Car (NFS Let's Play Walkthrough Playthrough) - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO6aH2yT0so&feature=c4-overview&list=UU36MGPfPwOWafAXauiV4LdA


----------



## ak1504 (15. September 2013)

Einfach nur f***king awesome wie das ausschaut..!


----------



## Galford (16. September 2013)

Hier noch eine halbe Stunde Gameplay.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mu6cp_iC8kI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Ich denke in den nächsten Tagen wird es auf Youtube noch einige weitere Videos geben, aber von mir soll es das gewesen sein.


----------



## Galford (28. September 2013)

Auf der Eurogamer Expo 2013 gab es einen Vortrag von Markus Nilsson (Ghost Games) zum Thema NFS und NFS Rivals. Vom Spiel gab es zwar nicht wirklich viel zu sehen, aber dafür ab ca. Minute 32 den neuen Trailer, der offiziell erst nächste Woche erscheinen wird.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ddpHreuyyKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Oktober 2013)

Das Game habe ich auf der Gamescom mehrmals angespielt. Spricht mich jedenfalls nicht so an, aber wieder einmal einen guten Eindruck verschafft. Finde ich gar nicht so schlecht, aber ist halt nicht so mein Ding racing.




Zeus


----------



## Galford (18. Oktober 2013)

Neuer Trailer zum AllDrive Feature:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=by-lRNbBEpI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Wer um ca. 0:08 genau hinschaut findet links oben einen Mauscursor - da hat bei EA jemand aber nicht aufgepasst.


Bei IGN gibt es auch ein Video, indem das Spiel genauer vorgestellt wird:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bB_iTxElTrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Bei Kotaku:
Need for Speed Rivals Looks Amazing Whether You Play It on PC or PS4


Als ich den Artikel von Polygon gesehen habe, habe ich mich wirklich geärgert, denn wenn das stimmen sollte, dann Pfui Teufel EA!


> Later, we switched to the PS4 version and were surprised to find a game that looked even more impressive than its PC counterpart, with better texture detail, improved lighting on cars and sharper graphics Overall.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2013)

Jedenfalls cooles Video.


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde es auch einfach nur gut. Wenn die Lenkradunterstützung auch noch so wie in HP wird wäre es noch besser,  aber ich habe in dem Spiel alles was ich brauche. 
Ich spiele mit einem FX-6100@4,1ghz, 8gb ram, sshd und hd 7950 pcs +. 
Worauf werdet ihr es spielen und wie hoch schätzt ihr die Anforderungen ein?


----------



## ak1504 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich auf PC jedenfalls.

Die Anforderungen werden ähnlich BF4 sein schätze ich.


Team VVV Hands On:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PmzsfMOHVk


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcXw14oM7BE


----------



## tsd560ti (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe sie gerade gefunden:
http://www.gamezone.de/Need-for-Spe...oeffentlicht-die-Systemanforderungen-1092944/

Ich hätte sie geringer geschätzt. Da werden die Konsolen noch Spaß haben. Für MW2012 waren es noch die 560/1GB oder 6950!


----------



## ak1504 (24. Oktober 2013)

Part 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFQI8PxlunM


----------



## Galford (29. Oktober 2013)

Neuer Trailer (wobei die meisten Szenen irgendwie schon bekannt zu sein scheinen):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zMiFKoJtssQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. November 2013)

Wenn das Spiel für die PS4 raus kommt, würde ich es mir vllt. sogar holen. Bin aber noch ganz intensiv am überlegen!


----------



## Galford (6. November 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Wenn das Spiel für die PS4 raus kommt, würde ich es mir vllt. sogar holen. Bin aber noch ganz intensiv am überlegen!


 
Es kommt für die PS4 und in den USA sogar zum Launch der PS4 (15. November), was bedeutet, dass die PS4 Version in den USA sogar wenige Tage früher erscheint, als die Versionen für PC, Xbox360 und PS3, die offiziell in den USA am 19.11. und in Europa am 21.11 (UK 22.11) erscheinen.

Das bedeutet, dass man wohl spätestens Ende nächster Woche, zum US Launch der PS4, mit Reviews dieser Version rechnen kann.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. November 2013)

Ohh gut, wusste ich nicht. Freu mich schon darauf.


----------



## Galford (8. November 2013)

Hier gibt es Gameplay von der Xbox One Version zu sehen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, war sonst alles von der PC und PS4 Version:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jemgohws2kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Hier von der PS4 Version:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y7x27dJPEzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Beide sehen selbst wenn man bei Youtube 1080p auswählt super matschig aus.


Edit:
Noch zwei Videos von IGN.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_nXCkuIaXQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NEHHJZ-7vhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Youtube-Fenster kleiner darzustellen?


----------



## Zeus18 (8. November 2013)

Sieht jedenfalls nicht schlecht aus auf der PS4. Freue mich schon darauf.


----------



## Galford (13. November 2013)

Bei Gametrailers gibt es ein recht anständiges Video, in dem das Spiel genauer erklärt wird:

Need for Speed Rivals Video - Field Report | GameTrailers

Sieht also so aus, als könnten wird spätestens am Freitag mit den ersten Reviews rechnen (zumindest der PS4 Version)


----------



## Zeus18 (13. November 2013)

Gutes Video.


----------



## Galford (15. November 2013)

Launch-Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xsKHweFi7AU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zeus18 (15. November 2013)

Naja es geht. Da finde ich die Gameplays besser.


----------



## Galford (15. November 2013)

*-* Review von Gamespot der PS4 Version *8/10*:
Need for Speed: Rivals Review - GameSpot




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWySQVvDtGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


*-* EGM *7/10*


> Driving feels suitably fast and responsive, cop career is a blast from front to back. The racer career devolves into a grind at around the halfway mark.


EGM Review: Need for Speed: Rivals | EGMNOW



>

Bei Eurogamer gibt es einen Vergleich der Xbox One und PS4 Version 


> "30fps is the target hit by each next-gen platform - but both exhibit frame-pacing issues, resulting in visibly off-putting judder."


Face-Off Preview: Need for Speed: Rivals on PS4 and Xbox One • Face offs • Eurogamer.net
EDIT: Laut Ghost Games wird dieses mit einem Patch behoben.


Die PS4 Version ist als Download 16GB groß.


----------



## country (16. November 2013)

Moin

Bei BF4 ist es so das es einen 32bit modus und einen 64bit modus gibt. Bei dem 32bit modus kann man die grafik nicht einstellen. Die ist immer auf niedrig. Weiss von euch jemand ob das bei Rivals auch so ist?


----------



## WC-Ente (17. November 2013)

Bin mal echt gespannt, wie's wird. Kann mir vorstellen, dass es etwas träge läuft mit nur 30FPS...


----------



## tsd560ti (17. November 2013)

Ich hab mal in Most Wanted 2 mit der Kantenglättung gespielt und bei 40 fps baue ich merklich mehr Unfälle als bei 60fps. 
Ich glaube die Konsolen sind so gerade in den empfohlenen Anforderungen.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. November 2013)

Oder es liegt einfach an deiner mangelnden Fahr konzentration.


----------



## tsd560ti (17. November 2013)

Ich habe über 25Millionen SP und habe es öfters miteinander verglichen...
Ich konzentriere mich ja nicht automatisch weniger bei weniger fps.
Zudem war es oft auf der Autobahn, wo es ja recht plausibel ist, da man andere Autos schneller sieht.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. November 2013)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Ich habe über 25Millionen SP und habe es öfters miteinander verglichen...
> Ich konzentriere mich ja nicht automatisch weniger bei weniger fps.
> Zudem war es oft auf der Autobahn, wo es ja recht plausibel ist, da man andere Autos schneller sieht.


 
Ja stimmt, dann ist es durchaus indiskutabel mit der Konzentration.


----------



## Painkiller (20. November 2013)

Ich hab den Thread mal angepinnt. Besser spät als nie.


----------



## tsd560ti (20. November 2013)

Es gibt wohl Performanceprobleme mit dem Spiel. Ich schätze es liegt wie bei Battlefield 4 an den Amd fx xxxx.
Sie treten in dem lets play auf YouTube von "theletsplaynoob05" auf. Vor allem bei Einblendungen und manchen Grafikdetails wie Sirenen entstehen Framedrops.
Er hat einen fx 6100 und eine gtx660ti sc(192 bit).


----------



## ZLxBk (20. November 2013)

Na siuper, das klingt vielversprechend. Als Hardcore NFS Fan erwarte ich mal wieder viel vor dem Release habs auch vorbestellt.
Ich gute mit dem System in meiner Signatur herum.. leider geld für ne neue Graka weil erstmal ein Heimkinosystem her muss xP
Hoffe das Game wird spielbar sein..


----------



## Zeus18 (20. November 2013)

Werde es mir für die Ps4 zulegen von daher ist das kein Thema.


----------



## ak1504 (20. November 2013)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Na siuper, das klingt vielversprechend. Als Hardcore NFS Fan erwarte ich mal wieder viel vor dem Release habs auch vorbestellt.
> Ich gute mit dem System in meiner Signatur herum.. leider geld für ne neue Graka weil erstmal ein Heimkinosystem her muss xP
> Hoffe das Game wird spielbar sein..




Deine Graka is langsamer als ne gtx260 und die gtx460 erreicht auf 1080p ulta 25-28fps...

Vielleicht erreichst die 30fps mit low settings...


----------



## ZLxBk (20. November 2013)

Ja.. Neue soll Februar bestellt werden, bleibt noch offen welche es wird. Hab von der Materie leider keine Ahnung


----------



## ak1504 (20. November 2013)

Das kommt in erster Linie darauf an was du bereit bist auszugeben 



Btw:

Naja trotz leidigem 30fps lock und beschnittener Grafik und eren Optionen sieht es doch noch gut aus...

Könnte aber noch x-mal besser wenn EA nich EA wäre und der PC die Lead Plattform...

Macht aber trotz allem Spaß und die 30fps wirken gar nich so mies wie ich es erwartet hab komischerweise...

Hier wird von träger Steuerung geschrieben von der bei mir mit Xbox Kablepad keine Spur is...

Wagen sind einfacher als in MW 2012 zu steuern wobei mir das im letzten  Jahr besser gefiehl wo man schon ins schwitzen kam im MP 

Wettereffekte sind der Hammer dank Frostbite und so kann man die Open  World je nach Licht und Witterung in vielen Facetten bewundern...

Gelungene Arcade Action und für 30 Taler für PC voll in Ordnung... 

Kann mich noch an Konsolenzeiten erinnern wo 69 gelöhnt werden müssen...

Kann das ganze geflame in allen Foren nich nachvollziehen...

Auf den MP im SP bin ich gespannt...

Sogar die KI Cops driften auf Streife...  



Aber jedem das seine


----------



## ak1504 (20. November 2013)

Kleine Ausfahrt im M3 GTS 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdbHIApQzVY


----------



## Zeus18 (20. November 2013)

Nice Gameplay, gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Galford (20. November 2013)

Trotz 30 FPS Lock macht es mir wirklich richtig Spaß. Ich spiele jetzt seit Montag (VPN) und ich finde es großartig. Das Finale bei den Rasern hat es in sich, und zwei mal musste ich mich ganz knapp durch eine Werkstatt retten. Dafür ist das Finale bei den Cops eine Enttäuschung. Und die Story, ist... naja, irgendwie vorhanden. Jetzt spiel ich erst mal weiter Cop (bin Level 34). Hat man die Story auf beiden Seiten durchgespielt, kann man natürlich alle Speedlisten auswählen, und so bis Maximallevel 60 kommen.


Was mich jetzt schon nervt. Wieso muss ich auf Seite der Raser ein Auto (Maserati) und auf der Seite der Cops ebenfalls ein Auto (in 3 Varianten) mit Overwatch freischalten. Dumme Frage, aber wie mach ich das?
Scheinbar kann ich Overwatch hier spielen: https://network.needforspeed.com
Edit: Wahrscheinlich muss man den Mist einfach spielen, bis man den entsprechenden Level erreicht. Wie öde.


----------



## ak1504 (20. November 2013)

Naja Story und Rennspiele is halt immer bischen low...

Ja das NFS Network scheint das Battlelog für Need for Speed zu sein 

Die App gibts nur für Apple..?


----------



## Galford (20. November 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Naja Story und Rennspiele is halt immer bischen low...
> 
> Ja das NFS Network scheint das Battlelog für Need for Speed zu sein
> 
> Die App gibts nur für Apple..?


 

Hier kannst du es spielen: https://network.needforspeed.com
Trotzdem, es nervt, dass ich es spielen muss, wenn ich die Autos möchte.


----------



## ak1504 (21. November 2013)

So gleich gehts offiziell los 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. November 2013)

Viel Spaß wünsche ich dir.  Spielst du eigentlich mit einem Lenkrad?


----------



## ak1504 (21. November 2013)

Thx...

Nur ernsthafte Spiele


----------



## tsd560ti (21. November 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Kleine Ausfahrt im M3 GTS
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdbHIApQzVY">YouTube Link</a>



Sehr konzentriertes Gameplay
Ich werde auch mal versuchen etwas aufzunehmen, aber dann auf dem Oc-PC und Xbox Controller. 
Viel spaß. Ich warte auf die post um 3 uhr: ist schneller als DSL 6000.


----------



## ak1504 (21. November 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rd-N3sdpZY


----------



## Zeus18 (21. November 2013)

Achso, dass sind alles deine Videos. Habe ich erst gesehen als ich es mir richtig bei Youtube angeschaut habe und dein User Name auch hier gesehen habe.


----------



## ak1504 (21. November 2013)

Jupp...

Seit Youtube die Bitrate beschnitte hat bzw. der 1152p Trick nich mehr funzt sieht das nachm Upload sehr bescheiden aus...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDyAiyfOvf0


----------



## Zeus18 (21. November 2013)

Kannst ja echt gut fahren.


----------



## ak1504 (21. November 2013)

Lol is ja jetzt nich "die Herausforderung" son Arcade geheize


----------



## tsd560ti (21. November 2013)

Fühlt sich eher wie ein Luftkissenboot an.
Auch von der Verkehrsdichte her.
Bisher:Richtig Gutes Gameplay mit Single und Multiplayer, spontanen Challenges und Tuning aber schlechter Konsolenport und noch Performancetechnisch schlecht.
Diese dreißig fps und die doppelte Geschwindigkeit sind einfach nur lächerlich und schmälern den Fahrspaß-Update!!!


----------



## Bull56 (21. November 2013)

Habe seit heute mittag auch NFS Rivals und war seit den letzten jahren mit keinem NFS so glücklich wie mit diesem! 
Bin immerhin Platz1 auf der SpeedWall 

Da ich im realen leben auch Rennen fahre und oft am Nürburgring bin muss ich sagen, fahre ich deutlich besser als noch mit 14 jahren 

Im Anhang sind Bilder von NFS Rivals in Ultra HD (minimiert auf 1080P)
Die 30FPS sind mir egal, hauptsache die Grafik ist super und das ist sie in Ultra HD 

Ich habe seit jahren kaum ein spiel durchgespielt, aber dieses werde ich durchspielen, auch wenn ichs schon dreggelig gehackt habe und meine SP erhöht habe  Wie darf ich hier aber bekanntlich nicht sagen, war aber legal und schadet niemandem außer meiner Spieldauer


----------



## ak1504 (22. November 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsIcNzaqzTE


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0pRgM1kuyM


----------



## ZLxBk (22. November 2013)

Ich habe vorbestellt und musste gestern länger arbeiten. Aber heute hol ich es mir. Ich mach mir nur bisschen Sorgen wie gut es läuft. Ob der mp im sp bei DSL 8k wohl läuft?


----------



## ak1504 (22. November 2013)

Kommt auf den Upload an...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCUtRcFdsKI


----------



## tsd560ti (22. November 2013)

Ich habe 6900/700 kbit/s und es läuft ziemlich Reibungslos, obwohl Skype nebenbei läuft.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. November 2013)

Machst du jetzt ein Video von deinem gesamten Fuhrpark?


----------



## ZLxBk (22. November 2013)

Hört auf mit dem Posten ... xD NEID! ich hole es mir in 2h... Wassn so die erste Bilanz nachdem meiner Meinung nach alle Teile nach dem original Most wanted schiesse waren... Ist der Teil gut?


----------



## ak1504 (22. November 2013)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Wassn so die erste Bilanz nachdem meiner Meinung nach alle  Teile nach dem original Most wanted schiesse waren... Ist der Teil  gut?



Wenn du Bock auf heizen hast nachdem paar Videos gesehen hast dann wirds was für dich sein...

Auf jeden Fall is es was fürs Auge 






Zeus18 schrieb:


> Machst du jetzt ein Video von deinem gesamten Fuhrpark?



Kein Plan, ich spam erstmal weiter 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-eNOUhHS6w


----------



## Zeus18 (22. November 2013)

Spielst du eigentlich mit einem Lenkrad oder Gamepad?


----------



## ak1504 (22. November 2013)

Pad...

Lenkräder unterstützt Rivals nich aber ich würde auch nich auf die Idee kommen eines für dieses Genre benutzen zu wollen...


----------



## Zeus18 (22. November 2013)

Für welchen Genre denn: Action und Adventure? ^^ Ich glaub das ist schon der passende Genre. Hätte ich echt nicht gedacht das Rivals Lenkräder nicht unterstützt.


----------



## ak1504 (22. November 2013)

Arcade Racer mit Lenkrad geht ja mal gar nich...


----------



## Zeus18 (22. November 2013)

Wäre aber sicherlich schon cool. Ist ja dann ein komplett anderes Fahrgefühl. Ein viel bessers.


----------



## ak1504 (22. November 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OF2_PHSLs3c


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpeHGtAZ3mE


----------



## Galford (23. November 2013)

Ist für euch auch Overwatch down? Kann es jedenfalls nicht mehr auf network.needforspeed.com aufrufen? Kann ja wohl kaum sein, dass es bei Overwatch Level 50 einfach abgeschaltet wird? Wenn ihr den Maserati auf der Raser-Seite (wenn ich mich recht erinnere ab Overwatch Level 9 und dem Bestehen der 3ten Overwatch-Challenge im Spiel), und die Bentleys auf der Cop-Seite wollt, solltet ihr Overwatch spielen. Die letzte Challenge müsste man so um Level 50 bekommen, dann gibt es bei Bestehen auch die letzte Variante des Bentleys. Nehmt mich aber nicht zu genau mit den Levelangaben, denn wenn die Speedpoints für eine Aufgabe hoch genug sind, überspringt es auch mal 1 bis 2 Level. Das soll in etwa als Anhaltspunkt dienen was euch erwartet (Max. Level 50 in Overwatch)

Aber wie gesagt, im Moment nicht aufrufbar. Selbst die Levelangabe ist komplett weg.


Das ist jedenfalls das Einzige was z.Z. zu finden ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielbar ist es aber nicht.



Übrigens finde ich die Wertung der PC Games (79%) zu niedrig. Ich würde sogar eine hohe 80er geben.


----------



## ak1504 (23. November 2013)

Bei mir gehts aber hab immer Probleme das Freunde die grad zocken nicht angezeigt werden sodaß ich nich weitermachen kann...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEu5uzAFwX4


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpeHGtAZ3mE


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2013)

Können eigentlich PC und PS3-Spieler gemeinsam online zocken? 

 Wenigsten läuft das Spiel auf meinem PC mit dem PS3-Controller ohne Probleme.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. November 2013)

Der Ak1504 muss es bestimmt wissen.


----------



## country (24. November 2013)

Moin mal eine Technische Frage:

Um den 30FPS-lock zu knacken gibt man in Origin "-GameTime.MaxSimFps 60" ein. Für Downsampling "-Render.ResolutionScale X.X" (X steht für den grad des Downsamplings). Wie kann man beide codes eingeben?


----------



## tsd560ti (24. November 2013)

Spielst du das spiel jetzt in doppelter Geschwindigkeit oder funktioniert es auch vernünftig?


----------



## ZLxBk (24. November 2013)

Also die zeitlupen 30fps wurde ich auch gerne loswerden. Aber so ein blitzgaming wo man jenseits jeder Physik spielt USt natürlich ********.   Wenn ne Lösung da ist wäre eine Erklärung super xD kommt bestimmt noch xD


----------



## tsd560ti (24. November 2013)

Schade, aber jetzt weiß ich immerhin wie ich meinen Tahiti-Pro OC auslasten kann.
Vielleicht krieg ich ihn auf UltraHD 
Wäre dann auch in Ordnung...


----------



## country (24. November 2013)

Stimmt läuft bei mir jetzt auch schneller. Gelesen hatte ich das hier:
Need for Speed: Rivals PC-Version - 30 Fps vs 60 Fps im Video
und hier: 
[Update: Video online] Bessere Grafik für Need for Speed: Rivals - Spielinternes Downsampling aktivieren


----------



## OC_Burner (24. November 2013)

-GameTime.MaxSimFps 60 -GameTime.ForceSimRate 60.0

Bringt echte 60FPS ohne Geschwindigkeitsverdopplung. Es wird aber eine extrem schnelle CPU benötigt. Unter einem Core i7 mit 5GHz geht da leider garnichts. Das Spiel hat keine richtige CPU-Optimierung (so wie Monst Wanted 2012 damals). Die FPS fallen deswegen gerne mal auf 40 herab wenn mehrere Gebäude die aktuelle Szene zieren. Scheinbar haut da etwas mit dem LOD-System nicht hin und das wird wohl auch der Grund sein warum das Spiel offiziell mit 30FPS gelockt ist. Höchstwahrscheinlich fehlte den Entwicklern die Zeit...


----------



## BozZ-439 (24. November 2013)

Ich hab nen FPS Lock auf 40 angehoben und 2-faches Downsampling über die Engine drin, läuft viel besser


----------



## tsd560ti (24. November 2013)

Mein fx 6100@4,1ghz reicht so gerade für 30 aber die gpu macht 1.5x downsampling  mit.


----------



## dbilas (24. November 2013)

Habe ein kleines Review zu NfS: Rivals erstellt




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wq_KN2RiApI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (24. November 2013)

OC_Burner schrieb:


> -GameTime.MaxSimFps 60 -GameTime.ForceSimRate 60.0
> 
> Bringt echte 60FPS ohne Geschwindigkeitsverdopplung. Es wird aber eine extrem schnelle CPU benötigt. Unter einem Core i7 mit 5GHz geht da leider garnichts. Das Spiel hat keine richtige CPU-Optimierung (so wie Monst Wanted 2012 damals). Die FPS fallen deswegen gerne mal auf 40 herab wenn mehrere Gebäude die aktuelle Szene zieren. Scheinbar haut da etwas mit dem LOD-System nicht hin und das wird wohl auch der Grund sein warum das Spiel offiziell mit 30FPS gelockt ist. Höchstwahrscheinlich fehlte den Entwicklern die Zeit...


 
Das funktioniert tasächlich halbwegs. Allerdings spinnt Rivals dann auch gern mal rum: Physik, einige Effekte wie z.B. die Lensflares flackern dann rum (Animationen werden doppelt so schnell wiedergegeben) und zumindest die CPU-Fahrer sind mit halber Geschwindigkeit unterwegs. Mein Heim-Rechner hat außerdem nicht genug Saft. Dann sacken die Framerates sowie auch die daran gekoppelte Darstellungsgeschwindigkeit ab. Das ergibt zusammen ein ziemlich inkonsistentes Fahrgefühl.


----------



## tsd560ti (24. November 2013)

Die Kamera zappelt bei mir immer gerum und ist sehr entfernt. Der Wagen beschleunigt dann langsamer, aber lässt sich schwerer steuern.


----------



## country (25. November 2013)

Der Code -GameTime.MaxSimFps 60 -GameTime.ForceSimRate 60.0 ist richtig und funkioniert auch. ABER: Ihr dürft nur soviel FPS freigeben wie euer Rechner auch konstant schafft.
Beispiel:
Ihr tippt ein: -GameTime.MaxSimFps 60 -GameTime.ForceSimRate 60.0, euer PC schafft nur 45FPS, ergebnis: Es ruckelt, hackt und was nicht alles.
Ihr tippt ein: -GameTime.MaxSimFps 45 -GameTime.ForceSimRate 45.0, euer PC schafft 45FPS (möglichst im minimum), Ergebnis: Einfach geil!!

Ich habe ein i7 3770K und schaffe nicht immer 60FPS. Im extremfall geht mein FPS runter bis auf 38 FPS. Auf der Karte bei dem Versteck unter dem Wort "Lagoon Trail" ist eine kleine Stadt. Hier haut es die FPS richtig in den Boden. Das komische: Weder CPU (Nach Task Manager) noch GPU ist an der Leistungsgrenze. Ich werde wohl mit 45 oder 50 FPS fahren müssen. An Downsampling ist garnicht zu denken.

Warum EA?
Die NfS-serie verliert immer weiter Fans. Rivals ist ein vom grunde her echt klasse Spiel. Aber warum mit einer kastrierten Frostbite3 engine? Die kann sooooo viel. Wäre der volle Umfang aktiv könnte EA echt Fans zurück gewinnen. Aber so?


----------



## tsd560ti (25. November 2013)

Du hast dort nur 38fps??
Mein FX hat dort nie unter 26, obwohl er im Vergleich zu deinem i7 eine ziemlich schlechte Bastelbude ist. Da kann doch etwas nicht mit der Programmierung stimmen. Immerhin passen die Systemanforderungen so halbwegs.


----------



## country (25. November 2013)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Du hast dort nur 38fps??
> Mein FX hat dort nie unter 26, obwohl er im Vergleich zu deinem i7 eine ziemlich schlechte Bastelbude ist. Da kann doch etwas nicht mit der Programmierung stimmen. Immerhin passen die Systemanforderungen so halbwegs.


 
Im EXTREMSTEN Fall. In der Regel kann meiner 60 FPS halten.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. November 2013)

country schrieb:


> Im EXTREMSTEN Fall. In der Regel kann meiner 60 FPS halten.



Ok, ich habe an der kleinen Stadt nie solche Einbrüche, aber mein extremster Fall sind bis zu 18 auf dem Highway an den Lagunensprüngen beim Schilderzerstören, Vollgasfahren und einsetzen von Verfolgungstechnologie.


----------



## ak1504 (25. November 2013)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Können eigentlich PC und PS3-Spieler gemeinsam online zocken?


 

No...


----------



## country (25. November 2013)

Ich finde das Spiel irgendwie zu leicht. Egal ob es ein Rennen oder eine Verfolgungsjagd mit Cops ist. Ich mache immer beides gleichzeitig.


----------



## Zeus18 (25. November 2013)

Gibt es keine Schwierigkeitsstufen?


----------



## dbilas (25. November 2013)

Ich finde die langzeitigmotivation nicht berauschend weil man ständig das gleiche machen muss. Und hat man sein Fahrzeug gerade nach den eigenen Bedürfnissen angepasst, wird direkt das nächste Fahrzeug freigeschaltet.

Alles zu einfach


----------



## country (26. November 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Schwierigkeitsstufen?


 Nö

Warum nennt man das eigentlich Multiplayer? Das meiste .... fast alle sind PC-Gegner.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. November 2013)

Das Beste _*Niete für Miete - Resteverwertung*_ ist der Vorspann... War schon beim Vorgänger _*Niete für Miete - Most Wasted*_ der Fall...
Déjà-vu.


----------



## country (26. November 2013)

Die Datei "Origin Games/NfS Rivals/Data/Win32/Videos.toc" umbenen, verschieben o.ä, schon ist das intro Video weg.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. November 2013)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Das Beste _*Niete für Miete - Resteverwertung*_ ist der Vorspann... War schon beim Vorgänger _*Niete für Miete - Most Wasted*_ der Fall...
> Déjà-vu.


 


country schrieb:


> Die Datei "Origin Games/NfS Rivals/Data/Win32/Videos.toc" umbenen, verschieben o.ä, schon ist das intro Video weg.


​


----------



## Galford (26. November 2013)

OC_Burner schrieb:


> -GameTime.MaxSimFps 60 -GameTime.ForceSimRate 60.0


 
60 FPS workaround without speeding the game up. - Answer HQ

Laut dem englische EA-Help Forum bringt es aber trotzdem noch weitere "Probleme" mit sich. Angeblich lockt hier die EMP immer noch viel zu schnell ein, und der Schaden der man durch das Rammen/Chrashen, bei (anderen) Fahrzeugen anrichtet, sei größer als bei 30 Frames - und das alles trotz "-GameTime.ForceSimRate 60.0". Man hat also nicht nur den Vorteil von 60 Frames, sondern auch eingebaute "Cheats". Dabei ist faires Online-Spiele unmöglich und selbst die reinen Vergleichen von Zeiten, Geschwindigkeiten etc. ist komplett sinnlos. Und nein, ich will keinem vorwerfen, dass er ein Cheater sei - es fällt halt vielleicht gar nicht auf. Man verschafft sich also unbewusst Vorteile. Hoffentlich greift hier Ghost Games ein und ermöglicht 60 Frames, die das Spiel aber so laufen lassen, das wirklich nur die Framerate ansich, ein Vorteil ist und der einzige Vorteil bleibt. Aber das muss scheinbar eben der Entwickler machen. Selber kann ich es leider nicht nachprüfen, da mein PC dafür zu schwach ist um 60 vs. 30 Frames testen zu können. 

Aber ich bleib daher eh vorerst lieber auf den Einstellungen "Singleplayer" (Einzelspieler). So lange das alles so ist, wie es nun mal so ist, bleibe ich von anderen Spielern fern. Echte Cheater gibt es auch so schon genug.


Schade, dass es all die Probleme gibt (u.a. auch keine Lenkradunterstützung, Performanceprobleme etc.), denn ich bleibe dabei: das Spiel ist eigentlich wirklich gut. Mit Xbox360 Gamepad geht die Steuerung wunderbar. Und ja, es ist zu leicht - aber um ehrlich zu sein, ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten, die ein Spiel über den Schwierigkeitsgrad definieren (spiele die meisten andere Spielen auf "Normal"). Aber ich lass das natürlich als Kritikpunkt gelten.
Inzwischen, und es tut mir leid für die Probleme der anderen Spieler, aber für jemand der irgendwie glimpflich davon gekommen ist - bei mir pendelt es sich auf eine mittlere 80 ein. Inzwischen bin ich Level 61 bei Raser und Cops. Und ja, während der letzten Level nimmt die Motivation schon ab. 
Für 100% muss man allerdings weder alle Cop-Autos noch alle Raser-Autos komplett hochrüsten (Pursuit-Tech bei Cops, Pursuit-Tech und Performanceupgrades bei Rasern) - das steht mir noch was bevor (bisher nur 12 von 22 Raser-Autos komplett "ausgebaut"), und da sinkt die Motivation dann noch zusätzlich - wobei das, über die 100% hinaus, aber dann irgendwie auch nur für die ist, die wirklich alles komplett wollen.


@Brennmeister
Ich glaube, ich kann ehrlich sagen, vermisst hab ich dich nicht. Wenn du meinst, du seist besonders witzig, und jeden "Gag" bei Bedarf doppelt bringen kannst - die Antwort lautet "NEIN".


----------



## country (26. November 2013)

Könnte man im entfernten Sinne als Cheat sehen. Aber dann soll EA sofort die 60 FPS freigeben. BF3 schafft 200 FPS. Braucht keiner, schafft die Engine aber.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. November 2013)

Galford schrieb:


> @Brennmeister
> Ich glaube, ich kann ehrlich sagen, vermisst hab ich dich nicht.


 Die "Blumen" gebe ich gerne zurück. 
Übrigens, vom "glauben" kann _nur_ die Kirche leben und das bisweilen auch ganz gut.


----------



## MorbidMartin (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

Wie ist eigentlich die Grafik an sich bei dem Spiel , ist sie auf PC genau so gut wie auf NextGen Konsolen ?


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (4. Dezember 2013)

MorbidMartin schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wie ist eigentlich die Grafik an sich bei dem Spiel , ist sie auf PC genau so gut wie auf NextGen Konsolen ?


 
Auf dem PC ist sie besser als auf den Next-Gen Konsolen und wie Ich finde sieht´s sehr Gut aus, geeignete Hardware vorausgesetzt.


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Dezember 2013)

Ab einer hd7870 bist du schon gut im plus. Sieht echt toll aus aber dieser fps lock :/


----------



## Galford (4. Dezember 2013)

Ja und Nein. Die PC Version hat mehr Gräser, Büsche etc. und teils auch bessere Texturen (vor allem die, die eher abseits der Strecke sind (z.B. Hügel am Rand)). 

ABER, auf dem PC hat das Spiel irgendeinen Effekt/Filter, der sich über das Bild legt. Erstaunlicherweise macht es das Bild etwas matschig. Ich glaube zwar, dass da etwas (Licht, Lichtstrahlen) sogar mit höherer Präzision berechnet wird als auf den Next-Gen Konsolen, aber nach den Screenshots von Digital Foundry der PS4 Version nach zu urteilen, ist die PS4 Version tatsächlich schärfer. Das dürfte aber während dem Fahren *nicht *auffallen. Aber ich frage mich da schon, was sich Ghost Games dabei gedacht hat. 

Hier der Screenshot von Digital Foundry der PS4 Version:
http://cfa.gamer-network.net/2013/articles//a/1/6/3/2/9/2/3/PS4_009.bmp.jpg

Hier ein Screenshot von mir. Allerdings ist zu beachten, dass die Auflösung bei 1920x1080 liegt und zum besseren Vergleich alle Grafikeinstellungen im Spiel vorgenommen wurden. Natürlich kann man auf dem PC noch das Spielinterne Downsampling freischalten und über den Treiber Anisotrope Filterung höher stellen. Vielleicht liegt die Unschärfe aber auch an Nvidia. Man könnte natürlich auch mit Sweet FX noch nachschärfen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn jemand ein ATI Grafikkarte hat, darf er gerne einen eigenen Screenshot zum Vergleich hochladen, oder mir sagen wie ich den Filter ausstellen.


Problem ist: Digital Foundry hat bisher nur die PS4 und Xbox One Version verglichen. Allerdings hieß es, man werde den Vergleich mit der PC, Xbox360 und PS3 Version ergänzen. Leider ist das bislang nicht geschehen. Ich warte jedenfalls noch.

Ich würde auch keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen. Wie erwähnt: ich hoffe noch auf Digital Foundry. Die machen das professionell und werden sicher eine Erklärung für mögliche Unterschiede finden. Außerdem wird dann deutlich mehr verglichen. Ich hab selber weder die Zeit noch das Equipment, um da wirklich definitive Vergleiche zu erstellen oder Schlüsse zu ziehen. Nur zu einem lasse ich mich hinreißen: die PC Version sieht in Bewegung besser aus. Mit höheren Auflösungen über 1080 sowieso.


Edit: So sieht es bei mir mit -Render.ResolutionScale 2.0 und 16fachen Anisotroper Filterung aus. Ich glaube so ist die PC Version eindeutig Sieger. Downsampling schärft das Bild sehr schön. Und manche Bäume scheinen sogar detaillierter als auf der PS4, was mit erst jetzt wirklich auffällt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MorbidMartin (5. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Tipps !
Sieht schon gut aus dass Spiel.

Wie kann ich die Anisoptrope Filterung höher stellen ?


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Dezember 2013)

In deinem Treiberpanel auf 16:1AF umstellen.
3D-Anwendungseinstellungen und Spielprofil mit der nfs14.exe erst hinzufügen.


----------



## MorbidMartin (5. Dezember 2013)

Danke ! Bin gespannt Spiel kommt heute oder morgen ?


----------



## ZLxBk (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffe einfach nur das bald ein Update erfolgt um diese fps lock zu ändern. Ich fühle much wie 30km/h bei mist wanted 1 und das bei 200saxgen... Auch toll wäre es wenn die Spieler nach ihrem ping gematched werden würden.. weil ganz ehrlich..  ein lambo cop der erst 300 weit weg ist und in der nächsten Sekunde vor mir und Auto halb kaputt sowas ist sinnlos... Ich hab einen guten ping, hätte ferne Spieler im Match due ebenfall einen vertretbaren haben. Hin und wieder Sprünge porting ok aber nicht zu 80%...


----------



## MorbidMartin (5. Dezember 2013)

So hat geklappt , hab es mit diesem -Render.ResolutionScale 1.5 mal getestet ! Sieht sehr gut aus !
Andere Formen von Antialaising gibt es nicht ?


----------



## Galford (5. Dezember 2013)

Digital Foundry hat jetzt den Vergleich mit dem PC nachgereicht. Allerdings testen die nicht mit Downsampling. Das Fazit bleibt: die PC Version hat mehr Objekte wie Gräser und Büsche, und mit Downsampling gibt es keine Frage, welche Version vorne liegt.

Next-Gen Face-Off: Need for Speed: Rivals • Face offs • Eurogamer.net



> Even so, the PC version strikes out with clear advantages over the next-gen releases. A generous smattering of world details is in effect here, adding more grass, rocks, crates to the environment - mainly picked out during pre-race build-ups. Draw distances on PC are also much farther afield than Xbox One and PS4, but altogether, this is a luxury that doesn't affect the look of the game outside of these fleeting stationary moments.


 
In Bewegung sollen die Unterschiede also nicht auffallen. Aber mehr Details, sind nun mal mehr Details.


----------



## MorbidMartin (5. Dezember 2013)

Need for Speed: Rivals - the Digital Foundry verdict
Assessing all the options in the console space, it's undoubtedly the PS4 that has an edge over the rest in visual quality. Added effects such as higher-grade ambient occlusion and depth of field are a welcome bonus, where Sony's platform manages to match results on PC at its highest settings. Elsewhere, although the PS4 and Xbox One versions trail behind PC in terms of object density and shadow filtering quality, the differences between all three are ultimately minor enough to be imperceptible during any high-speed race, making either next-gen option a well-reasoned pick.

But we can't overlook the performance issues here. While there's a readily handy fix available, it's unfortunate that 30fps play is not only a fact for the console versions, but also on PC by default. Equally disappointing is the nagging frame-pacing issue that kicks in across all releases, making motion feel uneven during sharp turns. Ghost tells us that another patch is in the pipeline to pip this, but in the here and now Need for Speed: Rivals doesn't best serve itself in delivering a fluid 30fps racing experience.

That the game looks and handles as it does is still a credit to the developer though, and a strong endorsement of Frostbite 3's flexibility as a middleware engine. For future games using the technology such as the upcoming Mass Effect sequel, it's clear there are a host of benefits in terms of its scalability across multiple platforms - even with certain performance quirks that may need to be worked around.




Die 30 FPS stören mich gar nicht so sehr.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Dezember 2013)

Im Treiberpanel müsstest du noch mindestens msaa einstellen können.


----------



## Galford (5. Dezember 2013)

MorbidMartin schrieb:


> Need for Speed: Rivals - the Digital Foundry verdict
> Assessing all the options in the console space, it's undoubtedly the PS4 that has an edge over the rest in visual quality. Added effects such as higher-grade ambient occlusion and depth of field are a welcome bonus, where Sony's platform manages to match results on PC at its highest settings. Elsewhere, although the PS4 and Xbox One versions trail behind PC in terms of object density and shadow filtering quality, the differences between all three are ultimately minor enough to be imperceptible during any high-speed race, making either next-gen option a well-reasoned pick.
> 
> But we can't overlook the performance issues here. While there's a readily handy fix available, it's unfortunate that 30fps play is not only a fact for the console versions, but also on PC by default. Equally disappointing is the nagging frame-pacing issue that kicks in across all releases, making motion feel uneven during sharp turns. Ghost tells us that another patch is in the pipeline to pip this, but in the here and now Need for Speed: Rivals doesn't best serve itself in delivering a fluid 30fps racing experience.
> ...


 
Was stört dich dann?
Die PS4 Version sieht trotzdem nicht besser aus, als die PC Version. Und ja, bei 300 km/h wird es halt schwierig Unterschiede zu erkennen. Aber vor allem mit Downsampling wirkt das Bild halt "ruhiger" und angenehmer.



> Assessing all the options in the *console space*, it's undoubtedly the PS4 that has an edge over the rest in visual Quality.


 
Das bedeutet, dass die PS4 die best-aussehendste Konsolenversion ist, und wenn man weiter liest, dass die PS4 in manchen Bereichen mit der PC Version gleichauf liegt.


----------



## MorbidMartin (6. Dezember 2013)

Mich stört gar nichts , ich finds gut dass alle Versionen gut sind.


----------



## MorbidMartin (7. Dezember 2013)

Bringt es was bzw. funktioniert es wenn ich im Nvidia Treiber Antialaising aktiviere ?
Oder hat dass Spiel sein eigenes z.B: FXAA ?


----------



## Galford (7. Dezember 2013)

Dann schildere ich mal meine Erfahrungen mit Antialiasing in NFS Rivals, basierend auf Nvidia. Sollte was falsch sein, oder jemand andere Meinung sein - ich lasse mich auch gerne berichtigen.

Wie auch bei Digital Foundry nachzulesen hat das Spiel eine Form von post process Antialiasing. Ob es sich jetzt dabei genau um das bekannte FXAA handelt, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich habe auch schon User-Meinungen gelesen, die behaupten, dass Spiel verwende kein Antialiasing, aber nur weil man es nicht gesondert in den Optionen einstellen kann (was natürlich trotzdem nervt), bedeutet das noch lange nicht, das es gar kein Antialiasing gibt. Selbst ohne Digital Foundry war mMn schon klar zu erkennen, dass es eine Form von Antialiasing vorliegt. Keine Ahnung, aber vielleicht haben mache Leute schon lange nicht mehr komplett ohne Antialiasing gespielt, und vergessen wie es aussieht, wenn es wirklich kein Antialiasing gibt.


Spielinternes Downsampling über -Render.ResolutionScale X.X

Hat den Nebeneffekt, dass die Texturqualität schärfer wirkt (am besten hier die Screenshots ansehen) 

- Render.ResolutionScale 2.0:
MMn was die Bildqualität angeht die beste Methode gegen Aliasing. Allerdings braucht man dafür wohl mindestens eine Grafikkarte mit 2gb. Höhere Werte als 2.0 sind wohl auch möglich, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst testen.

- Render.ResolutionScale 1.5:
Das HUD (u. a. Geschwindigkeitsanzeige) ist bei 1.5, so wie ich das sehe, etwas pixeliger als bei nativer Monitorauflösung (was 1.0 entsprechen würde) oder 2.0. Scheinbar rechnet das Spiel die Anzeige nicht ganz so sauber runter, wenn man nicht in ganzen Schritten erhöht (also X.5 statt X.0) 

Problem bei "- Render.ResolutionScale X.X" ist, dass es kleine Schwierigkeiten gibt, mit bestimmten Anzeigen im Spiel. Befindet man sich in der Spielwelt, wird die Position, wo man Rennen starten kann, ja mit einer Art leicht schwebenden "Pfeil" markiert. Diese Anzeige ist aber, jedenfalls bei mir stark verzerrt und schlecht erkennbar, was manchen stören könnte. Dank Minimap, Buttoneinblendung, und der weiteren Anzeige über der Startposition (die z.B. die bisherige Bestzeit anzeigt), sind die Startpunkte für die Rennen aber trotzdem zu finden. Scheinbar hat das Spiel dann aber Probleme, diese schwebende Eventstartmarkierung richtig runter zu rechnen.


"Normales" Downsampling

Wenn man sich eine Downsamplingauflösung über das Nvidia Control Panel eingerichtet hat, kann man auch diese auswählen. Bei mir geht es aber nicht über 2880x1620 hinaus (was 1.5 entsprechen müsste, von 1920x1080). Das HUD wirkt dabei nicht pixeliger und die oben erwähnte Startpunkte der Rennen werden nicht verzerrt. Und jetzt wird es subjektiv: das spielinterne Downsampling (mit 1.5 (2.0 sowieso)) wirkt auf mich einen Tick schärfer, hat aber die erwähnten Problemen. Außerdem wird es je nach Monitor schwer, die doppelte Downsamplingauflösung überhaupt anwenden zu können, und damit die Qualität von "-Render.ResolutionScale 2.0" zu erreichen. Manche Monitore machen aber natürlich auch das mit. 


Antialiasing Einstellungen über Nvidia-Treiber

Andere Antialiasing Methoden lassen sich, so wie ich das sehe, nicht erzwingen und funktionieren einfach nicht. MMn sieht das Spiel auf allen möglichen Einstellungen, genau so aus, wie mit dem im Spiel verwendeten post process Antialiasing. (Edit: FXAA könnte funktionieren, aber das Spiel hat ja schon eigenes Antialiasing sehr ähnlicher / gleicher Qualität)


Weitere Möglichkeiten:

- Nvidia Inspector: mit diesem hilfreichen Tool kann man zumeist auch Antialiasing erzwingen, wenn es über die normalen Nvidia Einstellungen nicht geht. Das habe ich aber nicht selber getestet. Aber jeder kann das auch selbst ausprobieren oder nach Erfahrungsberichte googeln.

- Sweet FX: selbst habe ich es nicht getestet. Deshalb gilt auch hier. Googeln oder bei PCGH über die Suchfunktion suchen. Ich erwähne es aber mal als Möglichkeit, die Bildqualität zu verbessern.


Zusätzliche Meinung und Erfahrungen sind aber natürlich sehr willkommen


----------



## ZLxBk (9. Dezember 2013)

*FPS erhöht...*

ZHallo Leute,

heute mal eine seltsame Entdeckung...

Ich spiele NFS Rivals auf meinem PC an dem ein Phillips 27 Zoll Monitor hängt. Klar.. Zeitlupen 30 FPS.... dafür Grafisch alles top...

Ich habe aber auch einen Sony Bravia als gespiegelten Monitor angeschlossen. Das HDMI Kabel geht in meinen Pioneer SC2023-K Verstärker und von dort in den TV. So sit der Sound aufm 5.1 Heimkino und Bild am TV..
und dann Oh schreck ... (Ich spiele WIndowmode, wegen des Blackscreen Fehlers von Rivals) Alle Menüs/ Schriften sind abwechselns klein in den Ecke, als wäre ein 17" Monitor Maßgebens, das Gesamtbild ist aber auf volle FULLHD gestreckt..

Ich gehe also ins Spiel, das HUD ist während des Fahrens random mäßig mal auf FULL HD größe in den Ecken des Bildes, mal aber auch einfah mitten drin sodass Tacho über dem Auto steht...
Egal ob groß oder kleines HUD es ist immer unscharf und verpixelt und dass obwohl die restwelt auf der ganzen monitorgröße FULL HD scharf dargestellt wird...

und jetzt der KRacher...

Das spielt läuft mit gefühlten 60 FPS, alles schneller, reaktionen Abläufe, alles ist beschleunigt. Normalfeeling.. dafür mit verpixelten kaum lesbaren Menüs und HUD die random mal groß mal klein hin und herspringen..

jetzt lautet meine Frage, warum? und generell WTF?


Ps: mit cs go getestet, Heimkino funktioniert sowohl Sound wie auch Grafik zu 100% korrekt. Miss an rivals liegen..


----------



## ZLxBk (10. Dezember 2013)

Niemand was dazu zu sagen?


----------



## ak1504 (10. Dezember 2013)

Kein Plan was du da angestellt hast...


----------



## tsd560ti (10. Dezember 2013)

Dazu fällt mir auch nichts ein.
Ist die Software aktuell und hast du schon mal den Fernseher ohne AV Reciever schon einmal angeschlossen? 

Ich habe noch eine andere Frage. Kann man irgendwie auswählen, dass die normale Musik auch in Verfolgungen an bleibt? Es wirkt sonst immer ziemlich eintönig.


----------



## Galford (10. Dezember 2013)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Niemand was dazu zu sagen?


 
Wenn das Spiel mit *gefühlten* 60 Frames läuft, dann nimm halt mal Fraps oder Afterburner oder dergleichen, und lass dir die Frames anzeigen. 

Läuft es mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit? Hast du versucht den Frameslock über Startparameter zu ändern?

_-GameTime.MaxSimFps 60 -GameTime.ForceSimRate 60.0_ - lässt man "-GameTime.ForceSimRate 60.0" weg, läuft das Spiel doppelt so schnell. Das dein Fernseher, dies automatisch aushebeln soll, würde bei mir schon extreme Verwunderung auslösen. Hast du Split Second? Läuft das bei dir auch mit 60 Frames? (Okay, dass mit Split/Second ist ein Scherz) 


Ansonsten hab auch ich keine Ahnung was das sein könnte.


----------



## ZLxBk (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich werde es mit graka testen, wo bekomme ich das kostenlos her? Nein in den spueleinstellungen gäbe ich nie etwas geändert... Das Phänomen tritt auf, sobald der Verstärker an und auf den janalvaif dem der pc liegt geschaltet wird. Split second habe ich auch, bisher aber nicht mit dem neuen Heimkino getestet


----------



## ZLxBk (12. Dezember 2013)

Fehler gefunden... Also es waren wirklich doppelt so viele fps... Verursacht dadurch das catalyst (ati Treiber) nicht im tray war.   Verstehe ich zwar nicht, aber jetzt geht alles im normal mode


----------



## Galford (13. Dezember 2013)

So, heute ist der 2te Patch erschienen. Wie mir aufgefallen ist, gibt es jetzt zwei Mustang GT's bei den Rasern. Den Mustang GT und den 2014 Mustang GT NFS Movie Car, wobei der erstere neu ist, und der andere wohl umbenannt wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:
Danke ak1504. Hatte das nicht gesehen.
Auf Twitter gibt es jetzt auch einige Tweets.



Gerücht: Angeblich soll es vor Weihnachten noch eine kostenlosen DLC geben ("Traffic-Car" DLC?) Ist wohl Unsinn?


----------



## ak1504 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ja da gab es gestern schon auf FB nen Teaser Bildchen...

Und nu isser da... Dat 2015 Mustang GT


----------



## Sefyu_TR (15. Dezember 2013)

Ist bei euch der Motor- bzw. Auspuffsound auch kaum zu hören? Immer nur beim Anfahren ist es kurz brachial und danach ist es nur noch ein Rauschen irgendwo fern im Hintergrund. Hab schon die Musiklautstärke auf 0 und Effektlautstärke auf 100 gestellt aber selbst da hört man den Motor kaum sondern nur die ganzen Blitzer und Crashs etc. Find ich schade :/ Die Motorsounds finde ich immer am schönsten, spiele gerne sogar ganz ohne Musik die macht mir eh nur Kopfschmerzen.
Und mit der Dynamik irgendwas bei Audio-Einstellungen konnte ich auch nichts anfangen..


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2013)

Hmm, ne noch dröhnt alles wie immer bei  mir.

Hatte noch nie Problem mitm Sound bei Rivals.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Dezember 2013)

Ist vielleicht ein bisschen überlagert. Ansonsten klingt es ganz gut, bis auf die Verfolgungsmusik, nach einanhalb Stunden. Das war in HotPursiut besser.


----------



## ZLxBk (15. Dezember 2013)

Jo Motor Sound sind gut laut bei mir, und ich spiele mit Effekt 50 Musik 100.. Naja, leider gibt es nur gefühlte 10 musiktitel.. etwas arm genau wie die Musik bei Verfolgungen etwas monoton wird...


----------



## Cydras (16. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
ich hab mir das Spiel jetzt auch mal besorgt. Sind hier User mit einer Phenom II X6 CPU vorhanden?
Bei mir läuft das Game irgendwie nicht flüssig. Hab sehr viele FPS Drops, die bis an die 15fps gehen. Mit meiner CPU sollte das Game ja eigentlich laufen.

Hier mal meine Hardware:
AsRock 870 Extreme 3
AMD Phenom II X6 1090t @ 3,675GHz (Mit FSB auf 245MHz)
8GB RAM 1066MHz CL7 (läuft jetzt auf 1000MHz)
MSI Radeon 7950 3GB
OCZ Vertex III SSD mit 240GB (Auf dieser ist das Game installiert)

Hab meinen Grafiktreiber noch auf die 13.9 aktualisiert, aber immer noch das selbe.
Achja ich nutze Windows 8.1


----------



## ak1504 (16. Dezember 2013)

Haben schon mehrere AMD User von Problemen berichtet...

Probleme auch auf niedrigsten Grafik Settings..?


----------



## Cydras (16. Dezember 2013)

Habs gerade mal ausprobiert, auf niedrig hab ich fast immer 30fps, hatte mal kurz 27.
Auf Hoch liegt mein niedriegster fps Wert bei 22fps. Da passieren Drops aber schon häufiger.

Vielleicht wird es mal an der Zeit auf Intel zu wechseln... 
Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass meine CPU das Spiel so bremst. Battlefield 4 oder so ja, aber nicht NFS... Gibt ja auch Videos, wo es auf einem 1045T mit 2,8GHz und GTX 560 flüssig gespielt wird :/

Könnte es vielleicht auch am niedrig getaktetem RAM liegen? Mir fällt nämlich manchmal beim Fahren auf, dass vor mir Gräser und so spawnen.


----------



## ak1504 (16. Dezember 2013)

Naja ob bei einem Video auch wirklich die angegebene Hardware verwendet wurde ist fraglich.

Ob das NFS oder BF4 is macht keinen Unterschied glaub ich. Die Frostbite mag nunmal potente CPUs


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe einen Amd fx 6100@4,1/2,2ghz, 
8gb ddr3-1600
Powercolor radeon hd 7950 pcs +@1090-1120mhz
Ocz Agility3 60gb
Asus m5a78l-m usb3
Ich spiele mit 1, 5fachem downsampling und auf high bis Ultra. Somit stehen fast immer 30fps auf dem Counter, außer wenn ein Gebiet nachlädt(80% Cpu-auslastung) oder ich vor der Kingfisher Road mit 300k km/h und Waffen herfahre und in der Kleinen, nördlich gelegenen Stadt sind es bis zu 18fps.
@Ak: 1.Danke für den cpu spruch, du i7-Besitzer ;D und 2. Hast du etwa auf ne 780ti aufgerüstet und schreibst es nur nicht drunter? 3. Trotz mangelndem Intel war ich in deinem letzten Video zweimal an der Spitze der Speedwall (von 30mal, aber muss ja keiner wissen...)


----------



## ak1504 (16. Dezember 2013)

Das sollte kein Spruch sein nur darauf hinweisen das die Engine nich nur mit ner schnellen Graka läuft.


----------



## ZLxBk (16. Dezember 2013)

Der Witz ist ja, muss ich so sagen dass ich es nachvollziehen kann, weil ich spiele mit einer ATI 5770 auf alles auf hoch! Flüssig, ob da wohl der i7 mit wirkt? Muss ja die graka ist noch von vorgestern..



Neue Frage: wie kann ich bitte meine vorbestelker Boni aktivieren? Hab das Spiel extra bei gamestop gekauft. Wie aktiviere ich das? Habs bisher erstmal nur installiert und drauf lis gezockt.. könnte aber die Bonus Inhalte nicht finden..


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Dezember 2013)

Den AstonMartin kann man lackieren, indem man es auf Origin einlöst. Ich habe eine Woche vorher eine Email von Amazon bekommen. Den Nissan Gtr hatte ich auch. 
Kann es sein, dass 4gb single channel ram limitieren? Bei einem Freund laggt es ziemlich stark, trotz i5 und einer gtx 550ti (niederige Details)


----------



## ak1504 (16. Dezember 2013)

Wenn er voll läuft bestimmt... Muss er mal beobachten...


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Dezember 2013)

Ok, bei mir hat er auch mit Skype und gpuz bis zu 4,4 gb. Kann man was dagegen tun?


----------



## ak1504 (16. Dezember 2013)

Gegen den Speicherverbrauch der Anwendungen..? Da hilft nur mehr Ram


----------



## Sefyu_TR (16. Dezember 2013)

Hab auch den Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,8 GHz mit Standardspannung. Zudem 7870 in CrossFire, 8GB DDR3-1600 und das Asus ROG Formula IV. Bei mir läuft es auf Ultra butterweich


----------



## Cydras (17. Dezember 2013)

Benutzt du auch Windows 8.1? 
Spawnen bei dir während des fahrens manchmal auch die Gräser plötzlich vor dir?


----------



## tsd560ti (17. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir bauen sich die Texturen manchmal auf. Ein Neustart hilft fast immer.


----------



## ZLxBk (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich gab ja bei gamestop gekauft, da Gabs die Bonus karre und ne lackiering. Wo zur Hölle bekomme ich das nun her? Muss ich etwa bei gamestop anrufen damit die mir sagen sie haben keine ahnung?


----------



## Galford (17. Dezember 2013)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Ich gab ja bei gamestop gekauft, da Gabs die Bonus karre und ne lackiering. Wo zur Hölle bekomme ich das nun her? Muss ich etwa bei gamestop anrufen damit die mir sagen sie haben keine ahnung?


 
 Ich denke du müsstest eigentlich einen Code bekommen, denn du dann bei Origin eingeben kannst. Ich würde vermutet, dass du diesen hättest bekommen müssen, als du dein Spiel abgeholt hast bzw. mit der Sendung des Spiels an dich. Vielleicht steht er mit auf der Rechnung/Lieferschein?


----------



## ZLxBk (17. Dezember 2013)

Ne nix.. hmm uncool dann mache ich da morgen mal stunk


----------



## ZLxBk (19. Dezember 2013)

Noch eine schlechte neuigkeit...

ICh spiele es aktuell mit einem Freund...
habe mich imemr gewundert, warum er mit dem Anfangsmustang mich mit McLaren ohne Punkt und komma abzieht, zumal ich der bessere Fahrer bin.

Wir Spielen in einer Nur Freunde session zu 2.

Gerade haben dwir einen Test gemacht:

Er fuihr den Start Cop Wagen Mercedes C63 AMG Coupe Black Series (ENF) und ich einen Lamborgini Murcielago UC

Haben usn auf den Highway gestellt und nur durch gas geben getestet... Er schoss wie eine Rakete davon, und erzähle mir imemr seine Speed werte... er sagte 220.. 1 Sekunde später sage ich 220... nach 10 Sekunden war er nichtmehr zu sehen... WIE ZUR HÖLLE SOLL DAS RICHTIG SEIN??



Einen Test haben wir noch nachgelegt: Beide Nissan GT-R Ultimate
Vollgas beide, er zieht davon. Sein PC schafft das Spiel alles auf Ultra hoch, bei mir stehts auf hoch. Läuft aber Flüssig...

Ich  sollte mal vorfahren... ICh fahre 330 er fährt 300... Und er holt den Abstand auf... 500 Meter auf der Teststrecke an mich rangekommen obwohl 30Km/H langsamer..

Was ist das bitte für eine ********?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Dezember 2013)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Was ist das bitte für eine ********?


 Eben solche, welche sich bislang recht gut verkauft- und das ist mit das Wichtigste für €A. 
So macht man aus 





ZLxBk schrieb:


> ********


 *Gold*.


----------



## Rasha (21. Dezember 2013)

Soll ich mir das für PS4/PS3 (Controller) oder PC (Maus, Tasta) holen?


----------



## GamingWiidesire (25. Dezember 2013)

Gibt gerade Need for Speed Rivals bei Amazon für 16,97€ als Download!

http://www.amazon.de/Need-Speed-Rivals-Origin-Code/dp/B00GMEIUBY/?tag=


----------



## ZLxBk (26. Dezember 2013)

Die wollen einen doch verarschen..


----------



## tsd560ti (26. Dezember 2013)

MostWanted war immerhin für zwei Wochen preisstabil, aber GhostGames hat für den Zeitdruck gute Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## B4C4RD! (27. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es irgendein ******* patch/ne moeglichkeit dass ich Rivals auch mit meinem Rumblepad2 von Logitech daddeln kann?!

Mit der Tastatur wird's aucht dauer Nervig


----------



## ZLxBk (28. Dezember 2013)

Nein,der Trend ist schon lange da. Kauf dir ein 360 pad. Das wird immer unterstützt, manchmal sogar nur!

Aber, wenn du gute Nerven hast und dein Saitek halten willst, versuche es mit dem Programm Xpadder, das simuliert über dein Pad ein 360 pad, und du kannst es nutzen. Ist aber ne Menge fummelei, für die ich selber nie bereit war. Xbox 360 pad kaufen war mir lieber, im Endeffekt sind es für kcb auch die besseren pads


----------



## B4C4RD! (29. Dezember 2013)

Wie ich eben grad schon bei Facebook gepostet hab auf der seite von Rivals, tipp Ich dieses hier auch noch mal.

Wie auf dem Bild zusehen ist.. WO IST DIE STRAßE?!?!?!?!?! 

Nach betaetigung des Affengriff's und Re-Start des Games war dann doch noch "Alles" da abgesehen von 1 Race, dennoch ziemlich Nervig!!!

Kurz nach re-start dann der naechste "Bug" .. Er fuhr auf einer Staubstraße, ploetzlich blieb die Kiste stehen obwohl Er auf 'ner Straße war?!?!?!?!?! 's kann's doch ehrlich nich sein oder? Was macht EA da eigentlich den ganzen Tag lang im Studio? Kaffee trinken und rumlachsen?!

Statt jedes Jahr auf's neue 'n Titel auf den Markt zu ballern sollten die Eierkoeppe sich mal lieber drauf Konzentrieren dass das Spiel ohne jegliche fehler auf den Markt kommt oder seh Ich das falsch!?

Was ich noch vergessen habe, ist man in einer Verfolgung hat die Cops aber abgeschuettelt ... man ist kurz vor vollendung der Flucht, man sieht auf der Map keinen Bullen mehr ... WO KOMMEN DANN AUF EINMAL DIE COPS HER ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!




Traurig EA, echt Traurig!


----------



## Kerkilabro (31. Dezember 2013)

Nicht zu vergessen den 30 Frameslock der sich zu den unzähligen Bugs gesellt


----------



## ZLxBk (31. Dezember 2013)

Und wir tanzen alle unsere Namen...
Mal ehrlich das Spiel hat viel potential..

Aber viel vertan..


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2014)

Sehe ich das Richtig und Overwatch (Network) läßt sich momentan nicht Android nutzen?


----------



## ZLxBk (4. Januar 2014)

Ja ist noch kein release angekündigt da Probleme. Nur mit Apfel oder Webbrowser machbar


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Januar 2014)

Kommt wahrscheinlich mit Mantle^^
Wie bekommt man den Maserati? Ich bin Level 50 und er ist nach wie vor nicht freigeschaltet.


----------



## Galford (4. Januar 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man den Maserati? Ich bin Level 50 und er ist nach wie vor nicht freigeschaltet.



Indem du Overwatch Challenges im Spiel selbst spielst (Overwatch Challenge 3 beim Maserati, wenn ich es aus dem Kopf noch richtig weiß). Die Bentleys auf Seite der Cops gibt es auch erst, wenn du die entsprechenden Overwatch Challenges im Spiel schaffst (meist sind es einfache Events, als Ausnahme auch mal ein/zwei medium Events, aber alle mit reichlich zusätzlicher Zeit).

Insgesamt sind es so um die 17 Challenges gesamt, wobei die letzte Challenge, die letzte der drei Varianten des Bentleys (Cop-Seite), freischaltet. Einfach z.B. über das D-Pad (360Gamepad) die Autolog Empfehlungen anzeigen lassen. Die Overwatch Challenges müssten dort zu finden sein. 

Edit: Vielleicht irre ich mich auch. Ich hatte vorher geschrieben, man müsse die Challenges einen nach der anderen absolvieren, aber wenn ich genau überlegen, bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, denn ich bin jede einzelne eigentlich immer gleich gefahren, nachdem ich sie jeweils über Overwatch freigeschaltet hatte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2014)

2 Frage zu OverWatch:
1. Ist es normal das man Verzögerung von ~6s hat zwischen Spiel und dem Overwatch?

Könnte eventuell auch an meinem alten Nettop (Asus Eee 1000H) liegen, a. eventuell zu langsam und b. nur ein 100Mbit-Lan.


2. Kann man sich im irgendwie die anderen Mitspieler anzeigen lassen wenn man im Navigationsmodus unterwegs ist?


Ps.: Bin mit dem Webbroser unterwegs da die Android-Versiom auf sich warten läßt.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Januar 2014)

Also den Maserati hab ich irgendwann bei Level 20-30 glaub ich gehabt... 

Über die OW Challenges ingame lief das glaub ich...


Und ja es dauert ein paar Sekunden bis Aktionen ausgeführt werden...


----------



## ZLxBk (5. Januar 2014)

Dann hab ich mal ne Frage, wie bekomme ich bitte meinen vorbesteller Bonus von gamestop? Hab bloß das game dort bekommen.. aber infame nix von Bonus zu sehen..


----------



## ak1504 (5. Januar 2014)

Kein Plan frag Gamestop...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2014)

Den Maserati bekommt man bei OW-Challenges Nr. 3 > hab ihn gerade bekommen.


----------



## Galford (5. Januar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Den Maserati bekommt man bei OW-Challenges Nr. 3 > hab ihn gerade bekommen.



Sag ich doch 

Edit: hab nachgeschaut. Man bekommt die Overwatch Challenge 3 im Spiel, wenn man auf Overwatch-Level 10 bei Overwatch kommt.
http://nfs.wikia.com/wiki/Need_for_Speed:_Rivals/OverWatch_Ranks

Auch zur Info:
http://nfs.wikia.com/wiki/Need_for_Speed:_Rivals/OverWatch_Challenge





ZLxBk schrieb:


> Dann hab ich mal ne Frage, wie bekomme ich bitte meinen vorbesteller Bonus von gamestop? Hab bloß das game dort bekommen.. aber infame nix von Bonus zu sehen..



Hab ich dir hier doch auch schon mal geschrieben. Du müsstest von Gamespot (gesondert) einen Code bekommen (auf der Rechnung ist ja bei dir nichts), denn du dann bei Origin eingibst. Mittlerweile habe ich mir eine Code selbst besorgt, bin aber auf einen Bug gestoßen. 

Beim Ultimate Cop Pack, dass ja eigentlich so gut wie in jeder Version drinnen ist, komme ich auf 69/69 Autos mit voll ausgerüsteter Pursuit-Tech, auch mit dem Nissan aus dem Ultimate Cop Pack. Bei den Raser allerdings steht 23/22, seit ich die Viper voll ausrüstet habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2014)

Bei welcher OW-Callenges bekommt man eigentlich den Cop-Bently?

Dass das Spiel Zähl-Bugs hat hab ich auch schon gemerkt > bei mir wird auf Biegen und Brechen der letzte Sprung (Twin Pines Jump) nicht gezählt.


----------



## Galford (5. Januar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Bei welcher OW-Callenges bekommt man eigentlich den Cop-Bently?



Need for Speed: Rivals/OverWatch Challenge at The Need for Speed Wiki - Need for Speed series Information

 Overwatch Challenges 9, 12 und 17.




A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dass das Spiel Zähl-Bugs hat hab ich auch schon gemerkt > bei mir wird auf Biegen und Brechen der letzte Sprung (Twin Pines Jump) nicht gezählt.



Manchmal hilf es, es mit einem Raser Auto zu versuchen, wenn es mit einem Cop Auto nicht geht, bzw. genau umgekehrt. Es gibt einige Sprünge, die bei mir nur funktionieren (also erfasst werden), wenn ich mit einem Raser Auto unterwegs bin. Manche sagen auch, man solle kein Nitro vor oder während des Sprungs benutzen, was bei mir aber irgendwie nie einen Unterschied gemacht hat.

Bei meinem Letzten mir fehlenden Sprung, ging es auch nur mit einem Raser-Auto.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Januar 2014)

@Galford:
Danke für die Info.

Noch ne andere Frage: Was ist das maximale OW-Level das man erreichen kann?
Hab schon welche mit Level 51 gesehen.


Bezüglich des Sprunges: Hab es als Raser und Cop versucht, ohne Nitro muss ich noch aussprobieren.

Ps: Wir sind uns auch schon im Spiel begegnet (Piccolo71320)


----------



## Galford (6. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte bei Overwatch ist Level 50 das höchste Level. Laut Liste braucht man für Level 50 20,889 Speedpunkte. Ich bin bei fast 80.000 und bleibe bei Level 50.

Das höchste Raser-Level ist 61, das höchste Cop-Level ist ebenso 61. Was sich aber mit Sicherheit mit den ersten DLCs ändern wird, da das Spiel eben so aufgebaut ist, dass man je nach abgeschlossener Speedliste um einen Level aufsteigt.

Ich bin 50/61/61.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Januar 2014)

Keine Ahnung mehr wer das mit 51, müsste aber einer von denen sein wo noch eine Freundschaftsanfrage offen ist.

 Wir werden sehen was nach dem ersten DLC passiert.  

 Bin momentan 37/61/61/


----------



## ak1504 (6. Januar 2014)

Ich bin erst Cop 14 und Racer 19 nach 19 Std. Spielzeit Oo...


----------



## Galford (6. Januar 2014)

Am längsten gebraucht habe ich, um alle 69 Cop-Autos (bzw. 23 Autos mit je 3 Varianten, die Nissan-Variante aus dem Ultimate Cop Pack wird glaube ich nicht gezählt), mit den für die einzelnen Autos jeweils verfügbaren maximal Level an Pursuit-Tech auszurüsten.

Ein Cop-Auto mit Pursuit-Tech Level 4 verschlingt laut meine Berechungen 1.160.000 Speed Punkte bis zum "Vollausbau", mit Level 3 immerhin 655.000 Speedpunkte. Bei Level 2 weiß ich es allerdings nicht, da ich Level 2 Autos schon upgegradet hatte, als ich wissen wollte wie viele Speedpunkte ich noch brauche. Level 1 hat (teilweise ?) nicht mal die Möglichkeit eine Helikopter herbeizurufen.


----------



## ak1504 (6. Januar 2014)

So mal den Lambo freigeschalten und ausgefahren...

8 Gänge... WTF Oo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z-IcJImgRPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Januar 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> 8 Gänge... WTF


 Nicht _WTF_, sondern _DKG_ (DoppelKupplungGetriebe).


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2014)

Hab jetzt auch 50/61/61

Hoffe das bald mal ein DLC kommt, sonst ist die Spielmotivation schnell dahin so ohne Ziel vor Augen.


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Januar 2014)

Ich lasse mir mit 50/4/20 noch ein bisschen Zeit... Ich hoffe auf ein spannendes Finale und bin noch auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Wagen.
Ich versuche heute Abend noch ein Video vom Geldsammeln hochzuladen. Es gab ein paar kleine Pannen und ich wurde nach 400.000 sp geschnappt, obwohl ich einen komplett ausgerüsteten Ferrari F12 hatte.

Was waren eure höchsten SP in einer Session und wie habt ihr es geschafft.
Ich kann 1.527.018 vorweisen. Die Vorgehensweise ist dann demnächst auf YouTube, wenn alles glatt geht.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2014)

Mein Rekord liegt bei ~2'150'000SP mit 68 zerstörten Cops > an meiner Lieblingstelle ginge noch viel mehr aber irgendwan wird es langweilig da die Cop immer gleich reagieren.

Ist relativ einfach schnell viele Punkte zu sammeln wenn ein die anderen Spieler in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## ak1504 (7. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe nur das der nächste NFS Teil wieder einen richtigen MP enthält. Der is ja praktisch nich vorhanden m.M.n.


----------



## Galford (7. Januar 2014)

3,4 Millionen (mit dem F12) und irgendwann wird es dann langweilig. Am meisten Spaß macht es mMn übrigens mit dem "geklauten" Koeniggsegg aus der Raser-Mission 16. Die Cops rasen über meine Spike Strips, und rasen über ihre eigenen (wenn man sie da rein lockt) und dann fahren zig Cops mit Funken-sprühenden Felgen durch die Gegend. Sehr schön.


 Allerding muss man sagen, es wird einem zu einfach gemacht. In Burnout Paradise kann man bei einem Road Rage Event durch jede Tankstelle nur 1x fahren, was dazu führt, dass wenn man sein Auto reparieren lassen will, man auch wirklich weiter fahren muss und nicht einfach in der Nähe einer bestimmten Tankstelle bleiben kann. So etwas gehört auch in Rivals. Oder wenigstens ein Cooldown mit 3-5 Minuten. Dann gibt es wohl auch weniger Lieblingsstellen. Außerdem musste man bei früheren Spielen noch die Cops abschütteln, bevor man ins Safehouse konnte. Jetzt können eine Milliarde Cops an einem dranhängen, und man kann trotzdem gemütlich seine Speedpunkte "banken". "Uh, der ist im Safehouse, aber das ist eine uneinnehmbare Festung, also lass uns abziehen"


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Januar 2014)

Battlefield Engine und ne 64er Map. Vielleicht auch 128 Spieler und weniger KI-Cops im Singleplayer. Dann noch 60fps und das Spiel wäre fast perfekt. Die Story ist ein guter Weg, aber sie kommt bei weitem nicht an die Charaktere und Jobs on Undercover ran.


----------



## ZLxBk (7. Januar 2014)

Es wird sowieso dringend Zeit mal ein gutes würdiges Underground 3 rauszu hauen. Mit Straßen Autos, nicht so nur nobel karossen. Dafür wieder richtig fett tuning und von mir aus auch Polizei dabei xD


----------



## Galford (7. Januar 2014)

Wie wäre es mit "The Sims 4: Underground"
"Tune deine Schlitten mit den neuen Underground Style Paketen, die du dir günstig zum Preis von nur 5,99 Euro kaufen kannst. Du bekommst in jedem Pack zufällig ausgewählte Tuningteile für dein Sims-Auto, wobei ein Utlimate-Gold Tuning Teil garantiert ist."

Oder "Barbie: The Underground Game":
"Hey Ken, sieht unser neuer pinker Ferrari nicht ein bißchen uncool aus?"
"Kein Problem Barbie, wir bauen da ein paar pinke Neonröhren drunter. Voll stylisch!"


Ernsthaft, ich könnte auch mit einem Underground 3 zufrieden sein. Aber nur wenn dann nicht gleich jeder nach Underground 4 schreit.


----------



## ZLxBk (7. Januar 2014)

Also ich finde das jetzt etwas überzogen, bedenke doch mal wie alt U2 mittlerweile ist. Da wird mal wohl langsam mal einen Nachfolger wünschen dürfen.


----------



## Galford (7. Januar 2014)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Also ich finde das jetzt etwas überzogen, bedenke doch mal wie alt U2 mittlerweile ist. Da wird mal wohl langsam mal einen Nachfolger wünschen dürfen.



 Erstens, habe ich geschrieben, dass ich mit einem Underground 3 zufrieden sein könnte. Nur möchte ich nicht wie damals gleich 2 Underground Spiel nacheinander (Underground -> 2003, Underground 2 -> 2004)
Und zweitens, ein bisschen Spaß muss sein, dann ist die Welt voll Sonnenschein.


----------



## ZLxBk (7. Januar 2014)

oh, kam das zu ernst von mir rüber? Sorry. Aber ja jetzt verstehe ich dich, bin ich ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## ak1504 (7. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRzmNF3nBnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sKO_KEVP_30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Januar 2014)

Du  hast den Pagani frei. Schon getestet??? Der geht so geil ab und ist nicht mehr zu bremsen


----------



## ak1504 (7. Januar 2014)

Ja aber fehlen noch Credits...

Diese dauernde Hostmigration nervt auch übelst


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Januar 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Freizeitschrauber. Ein Video zum Geldverdienen sollte morgen hochgeladen (dsl 6000 for the hell). Einfach 20 Minuten im Kreis fahren und du hast es. 
Es wäre vielleicht auch lustig, mit sechs Leuten aus dem Thread hier auf einen Server zu gehen, wenn sich ein Termin ausmachen lässt oder wenn man zufälligerweise gleichzeitig NfS spielt.
Mein Originname ist TobagoGames.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dass das Spiel Zähl-Bugs hat hab ich auch schon gemerkt > bei mir wird auf Biegen und Brechen der letzte Sprung (Twin Pines Jump) nicht gezählt.


Hab herrausgefunden wie man es machen muß das der Sprung gezählt wird: wenn man schön mit viel Speed daherkommt, fliegt man in eine kleine Abkürzung rein und er wird nicht gezählt (wäre wohl ein 200-300m Sprung) > daß er gezählt wird muß man viel langsamer daherkommen als man könnte damit man noch auf der Strasse landet.


----------



## ak1504 (8. Januar 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Freizeitschrauber. Ein Video zum Geldverdienen sollte morgen hochgeladen (dsl 6000 for the hell). Einfach 20 Minuten im Kreis fahren und du hast es.
> Es wäre vielleicht auch lustig, mit sechs Leuten aus dem Thread hier auf einen Server zu gehen, wenn sich ein Termin ausmachen lässt oder wenn man zufälligerweise gleichzeitig NfS spielt.
> Mein Originname ist TobagoGames.


 

Thx... Ja das wär mal ne Option... Ob das dann funktioniert wenn 6 Leute gleichzeitig nen Rennen starten weiß ich nich...


----------



## tsd560ti (8. Januar 2014)

Das Gameplay ist der nach der zweiten Aufnahme und einem Nacht-Upload endlich fertig. Ihr findet es hier:How-To: 1 Million Speed Points in Need for Speed Rivals (FullHD) - YouTube
Kann man mit Origin eine NfS Gruppe wie beispielsweise bei Steam erstellen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Januar 2014)

Du gehst aber ziemlich zaghaft mit den Cops um > mein Rekord liegt bei knappen 20s.

Edit:
19:26s bei *** Unruhestifter
20,76s bei *** Zur Flucht geboren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Januar 2014)

Mal noch ne ganz blöde Frage:
Wie laßt ihr euch die fps anzeigen?

Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber der MSI Afterburner weigert sich sie mir anzuzeigen.
Das Problem hab ich bei anderen Spielen nicht und weder Update noch Neuinstallation des Afterburners hat was gebracht.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Januar 2014)

Funzt bei mir bei 32bit immer und für 64-Bit die 64-Bit RTSS-Beta benutzen.

FXAA im Graka-Treiber nicht aktivieren.


----------



## tsd560ti (10. Januar 2014)

Ich nehme Fraps. Die kostenlose Version kann das auch schon, wobei ich auch aufnehme. Benchmarks sind meines Wissens nach auch möglich. .


----------



## tsd560ti (11. Januar 2014)

Das nächste Gameplay ist draußen:Need for Speed Rivals- Große Tour/Finale (Gameplay/FullHD) - YouTube 
Ich finde das Finale ist sehr gut gelungen, aber ich hätte mir noch ein wenig mehr von dem Lagunenabschnitt gewünscht. 
@Piccolo: Ich habe deine Zeit nicht geschlagen, aber es war auch mein erster Versuch und teilweise hatte ich durch die Aufnahme stärkere Framedrops.
               Viel Spaß bei 4k demnächst...  Ich will ja nicht spoilern, aber kommt ein Accelero+ gute Einstellungen drauf ?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. Januar 2014)

Du meinst wegen meiner zukünftigen Titan?

Sagen wir es mal so, wurde langsam Zeit das ich aufrüste, den meine beide GTX460er komm langsam echt an ihre Grenzen > Rivals im SLI läuft auch nicht immer flüßig und unter 1920X1200 (native Auflösung des Monitors) spiel ich nicht.

Erst mal testen wie sich die Titan mit ihrem Lukü-Kühler schlägt > wenn was Kühltechnisch oder lautsträrkenmäßig nötig werden sollte, bau ich sie auf Wasserkühlung um (Rest vom PC hat schon Wakü).

Für gutes 4K müßte ich erst mal ein beßeren Monitor zu legen, hab noch so nen alten Belinea O 24" > solange er funktioniert wird er behalten da ich mit ihm zufrieden bin.


----------



## Galford (12. Januar 2014)

Ist euch auch nicht aufgefallen, das es schon seit einiger Zeit das "Loaded Garage Pack" gibt? Wenn man bei Origin normalerweise auf die Spieledetails geht, werden einem alle Zusatzinhalte aufgeführt. Eigentlich auch die, die man nicht gekauft hat, so wird z.B. bei mir auch das Time Saver Pack aufgeführt, natürlich noch mit Kaufoption, da ich das ja nicht gekauft habe. Nur das "Loaded Garage Pack" nicht. Gefunden habe ich es nur über die Suchfunktion.

Das Ultimate Cop Pack dürfte wohl jeder haben - aber wer das Ultimate Racer Pack haben will und die exklusiven Lackierungen z.B. von Amazon, hat immerhin die Möglichkeit diese nachzukaufen. Nur sind 4,99 Euro etwas arg teuer.

Kann natürlich sein, dass das jeder hier schon bereits wusste. Aber ich erwähne es einfach, weil normalerweise bei fast jedem Spiel auch nicht gekaufte Inhalte aufgeführt werden, natürlich mit orangem Kaufbutton.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Januar 2014)

Ist mir nicht aufgefallen bzw. hab nicht darauf geachtet > spiel eh nachher noch ne Runde und schau ich es mir mal an. 


Noch was anderes:
Was ist eure Rekord auf der "Grosses Tour"?
Ich hab mit einem ungewöhnlichen Auto meinen persönlichen Rekord aufgestellt > 9:22min mit dem Königsegg 


Edit:
Dieses "Loaded Garage Pack" ist das was man als Vorbesteller noch zusätzlich bekommen hat > ich war ein Vorbesteller


----------



## Galford (13. Januar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Dieses "Loaded Garage Pack" ist das was man als Vorbesteller noch zusätzlich bekommen hat > ich war ein Vorbesteller



Ja, das Ultimate Cop Pack gab es für Vorbesteller. Aber das Ultimate Racer Pack gab es in Deutschland doch nur bei Gamespot. Die Track Day Lackierung für den Porsche GT3 glaube ich bei Amazon.

Bei den Spieldetails müsste bei dir Folgendes stehen, sofern du alle Vorbesteller-DLC hast: 

Need for Speed Rivals Ultimate Racer Pack, 
Digital Revolution Livery BMW M3 GTS, 
Need for Speed Rivals Classic Muscle Livery for the Dodge Challenger SRT8, 
Need for Speed Rivals Track Day Livery for Porsche 911 GT3, 
Need for Speed Rivals VIP Matte Livery for Aston Martin Vanquish, 
Speed Points

Edit: Time Saver Pack, welches ich zunächst nicht aufgeführt hatte, was aber mMn auch kein Vorbestellerboni war. Persönlich sehe ich den Sinn darin, ein Timesaver Pack zu kaufen, auch nur, wenn man z.B. Familienvater wäre und man eben wenig Zeit zum spielen hat.

Nur das "Need for Speed Rivals Ultimate Cop Pack" wird bei mir nicht gesondert aufgeführt, wahrscheinlich weil es eigentlich immer dabei ist.
Und ja, ich hab Origin auf Englisch. Auf Deutsch wird es der Sprache entsprechend, eben Abweichungen geben. 

Die Zeit von "Große Tour" poste ich nicht, weil es bei mir keine Sinn macht. 
Z.B. im Bereich der Küstenstadt geht es bei mir bis auf 20 Frames runter - während die Zeit normal weiter läuft, läuft das Spiel ein drittel langsamer (von 30 Frames auf 20 Frames gerechnet). Liegt an meiner CPU. Wird Zeit für einen neuen PC. Ghost Games musste ja unbedingt auf die Idee kommen die Framerate so mit der Spielgeschwindigkeit zu koppeln, dass das Spiel langsamer wird mit Frameraten unter 30 Frames. Entsprechende Videos sind ja bekannt. Dumm nur, wenn man die ganze Zeitmessung nicht ebenso mit der Spielgeschwindigkeit koppelt. Immer wenn die Framerate auf unter 30 bricht "verliere" ich Zeit. Das ist auch einer der Gründe warum ich eigentlich zumeist die Settings auf Singleplayer habe. 

Aber bei div. Interceptors habe ich drei Zeiten unter 19 Sek. Die Beste ist momentan 18:13.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Januar 2014)

In dem Fall ist doch nicht komplett, ich habe 3:
Ultima Racer Pack
Timesaver Pack
Vip Matte Kit für den Aston Martin Vanquisch

Das Ultima Cop Pack wird auch nicht angezeigt.


----------



## ZLxBk (16. Januar 2014)

Lol, bei mir steht nur das tune saver pack, dabei habe ich die vorbesteller DVD von gamestop... Aber von den Boni keine Spur..


----------



## GamerKing_33 (18. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute, ich habe ein Problem mit Rivals.
Es läuft Konstant mit 30 fps aber es gibt da so ein blödes Mikroruckeln.
Wisst ihr was ich machen kann?

(Nur in Rivals, alle anderen Games laufen Problemlos)

Gruß,
GamerKing


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (20. Januar 2014)

Könnt ihr euch momentan in Need for Speed Network einloggen? 

 Seit heute Morgen geht's nicht mehr > hab es mit mehreren PC's probiert.

Edit: Jetzt geht es  wieder.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Januar 2014)

Ist jemand von euch ab ca. 16:30Uhr online?


----------



## tsd560ti (25. Januar 2014)

Ich kann es versuchen,  aber verlass dich nicht drauf.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2014)

Ist jemand von euch heute Abend so ab 19:30Uhr online?


----------



## tsd560ti (29. Januar 2014)

Mantle soll noch diesen Monat mit dem Treiber 13.35 kommen. 
Das wird ein Fps-Fest für mich: Mein System hat ja auch eine viel zu starke Gpu. Demnächst passen die Namen vielleicht. 260x -> gtx 760   280x -> 780


----------



## Galford (29. Januar 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Mantle soll noch diesen Monat mit dem Treiber 13.35 kommen.
> Das wird ein Fps-Fest für mich: Mein System hat ja auch eine viel zu starke Gpu. Demnächst passen die Namen vielleicht. 260x -> gtx 760 280x -> 780



Muss Mantle nicht vom Spiel bzw. der Engine direkt unterstützt werden? Meines Wissen sollen zwar zukünftige Titel auf Basis der Frostbite 3-Engine Mantle gleich von Haus aus unterstützen, aber Battlefield 4 braucht einen Patch zu Unterstützung, und für Rivals wurde doch dergleichen nichts angekündigt. Oder wo hast du Informationen dazu gefunden?

 (Ich frage nur, weil ohne einen Mantle-Patch für Rivals, es nicht unbedingt hier in diesen Thread passt)


----------



## Galford (1. Februar 2014)

In EA's US Help-Forum hat jemand den Link zu einer News gepostet, die sich mit zwei möglichen DLC beschäftigt.

NFS: Rivals Super Car Pack and Action Car Pack DLCs Leaked, Out in February


 Wenn es stimmt, erwartet und noch im Februar Folgendes:



> *SUPER CAR PACK INCLUDES
> Racers*:
> -2013 Ferrari LaFerrari
> -2012 Gumpert Apollo Enraged
> ...


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Februar 2014)

Bei einer Lotus Elise könnte ich es mir überlegen, aber wahrscheinlich kosten die wieder 10-15€ das Stück. Da hole ich mir lieber noch Shift, ProStreet oder NextCarGame. Auf Mantle hoffe ich mal. Vielleicht kann GhostGames dann auch den Fps-Lock rausnehmen. So wie man das liest wird sich die Api wohl etablieren.
Ich würde es so feiern, wenn meine Krücke noch bis 2016 reicht, Hauptsache ne neue Amdschleuder drinnen. Belege habe ich für ein Mantle in NfS jedoch leider keine.


----------



## Aldrearic (2. Februar 2014)

Rivals wäre ja gut zum zocken, aber das dauernde rausfliegen ala Host Migration, oder während dem Rennen steht plötzlich alles still weil der anscheinend etwas nicht laden kann, als Racer shice dann ist man plötzlich weg vom Fenster und muss von vorne beginnen -.-
An der Leitung liegts mal nich.

Wenn die jetzt noch den originalen McLaren F1 für Racer freigeben und nicht nur als Cop bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2014)

Es passieren noch Wunder > die "Need for Speed Network"-App für Android ist endlich erhältlich!

Leider erst ab 4.0 lauffähig > mal schauen ob ich mein Xperia Activ deswegen nun update.

Edit: Ich teste heute Abend mal das App auf meinem Nettop (Android 4.3).


----------



## ZLxBk (4. Februar 2014)

Sogar schon was länger verfügbar xD

Ist ganz unterhaltsam, aber nach 1 Tag haste alles bei OW durch xD


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Februar 2014)

@zlxbk Hast du jetzt eigentlich schon eine neue Grafikkarte?


----------



## ZLxBk (4. Februar 2014)

Yes, R9 280 x vapor X , bin mega zufrieden. Und das Spiel läuft schneller xD das Spiel regelt die spielgeschwindigkeit  echt je nach Leistung runter. Daher waren meine 100kmh nie gleich wie bei Kollegen. Jetzt geht's gut xD. 

Hab nur wieder den window Bug von wegen kein fullscreen möglich..

Edit: die Grafikkarte passte leider nicht ins Gehäuse, wollte dass dann umbauen, musste nur ein Rahmen raus, hab dabei aber einen ram leiterbahn zerballert. Fazit, der Rechner ist jetzt mein 2. Pc mit i7 einem neuen Single 8 gb ram und der ATI 5770 nem alten 700 w be quiet netzteil aus nem pc Wrack (hat sogar noch neuen Lüfter eingelotet bekommen) im cm storm scout mit vollem Vase mod und dem neuen be quiet shadow Rock slim. Falls ich was vergessen hab blabla xD 
Und ich habe nochmal groß aufgestockt.. den be quiet Dark Rock Advanced c1 , Intel Core i7 4820 3,7 GHz mein altes 6*2gb ram kit, Asus sabertooth x79 the ultimate force, altes Darm Power 850 w be quiet Netzteil, voll Ausstattung mit silent wings 2 und so weiter... In meinem cm storm trooper (den ich aus Frankreich kommen lassen musste weil den hier nirgendwo mehr gab) 
Plus case modding Beleuchtung Kabel etc.


War scheiss e teuer xP aber so final hat es sich gelohnt...

Und alles fing an weil ich wegen rivsls die Grafikkarte aufrüsten wollte xDDD


----------



## Galford (4. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand die Xbox360 Version? Da ist die Reden davon, dass dort neue Inhalte heruntergeladen werden können. Wenn das so wäre, dann gibt es wohl recht bald die neuen DLCs.


----------



## ZLxBk (4. Februar 2014)

Gibt das Bonus pack das alle vorbesteller Boni enthält


----------



## Galford (4. Februar 2014)

ZLxBk schrieb:


> Gibt das Bonus pack das alle vorbesteller Boni enthält



Das ist mir bewusst, dass es das gibt (darüber wurde hier ja schon diskutiert (Loaded Garage Pack)), aber es ist ja schon länger für PC, Xbox One, (PS3?) und PS4 verfügbar. Gibt es das erst jetzt für die Xbox360?

Möglich ist auch, dass es seitens Microsoft zu einem Fehler kam, und ein Update zu früh online gegangen ist, immerhin weiß ich von dem scheinbaren Update der Xbox360 Version nur, weil heute Probleme damit gemeldet wurden.

 Vielleicht sollte man dem auch keine große Beachtung schenken, allerdings ist in der News zu den möglichen DLCs auch vom Februar als Erscheinungszeitraum die Rede.


----------



## ZLxBk (4. Februar 2014)

Oh entschuldige, da hab ich an dir vorbeigeredet. Hmm also ich habe außer durch die 360 Panne zero Bewegung was News angeht feststellen können. Ich lass mich einfach überraschen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Februar 2014)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Es passieren noch Wunder > die "Need for Speed Network"-App für Android ist endlich erhältlich!
> 
> Leider erst ab 4.0 lauffähig > mal schauen ob ich mein Xperia Activ deswegen nun update.
> 
> Edit: Ich teste heute Abend mal das App auf meinem Nettop (Android 4.3).


Google Play sagt leider "Gerät wird nicht unterstüzt".


----------



## Wambofisch (5. Februar 2014)

Hey

Woran kann es denn liegen das Rivals nach 5 Minuten Spielen unspielbar wird? Fps dann so weit unten (10fps vllt gerade mal) das es absolut nicht zu spielen geht.
Gespielt auf einem Acer Laptop mit GT540m.


----------



## ZLxBk (5. Februar 2014)

Ich vermute den ram oder Grafik ram
Was hast du da für Komponenten?


----------



## Wambofisch (5. Februar 2014)

In dem Laptop ist eine gt540m, i5 430m und 4gb ram.

Normalerweise schafft der die Spiele gut darzustellen mit flüssiger framerate. Aber es ist halt am Anfang bei rivals auch flüssig und so nach 5 min lässt es nach. 
Evtl danach der ram voll und er wird nicht gelehrt?


----------



## ZLxBk (5. Februar 2014)

Der ram wird erneuert nur kann es sein das der gragikspeicher vollläuft da zubvielr darstellungsdaten. Z.b. nach bisschen einfahren haste ja viel mehr Texturen im zwuschensoeicher als direkt zu Beginn


----------



## Wambofisch (5. Februar 2014)

Naja ist es nicht eigentlich so dass er das Gebiet in dem man fährt gerendert wird und die texturen die bspw am ende der karte sind wieder rausgelöscht werden und dann bei bedarf wieder reingelagert werden?


----------



## ZLxBk (5. Februar 2014)

Jo, kann aber sein dass nur die umliegenden Gebiete schon zu viel werden. Wievirl grafikspeicher hat die Karte von dir denn? Ich kann nur sagen meine alte mit 1gb hats gepackt, lief nur langsam. Die neue mit 3 gb ballert locker alles auf ultra durch.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2014)

Heute Abend dreh ich wieder den Spiess um und gehe als Racer auf Cop-Jagd > jemand Lust und Laune mitzumischen?

Werd ab ca. 20Uhr die Jagd beginnen.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Februar 2014)

Ferrari F12 mit Mine und Schockwelle wäre tauglich. Der geht richtig ab, wenn es härter wird.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2014)

Zum Ägern nehm ich meistens den "geklauten" Königsegg, aber auch gelegendlich den Lambo Aventador.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2014)

Gestern Abend haben ab 22Uhr die Spieleserver recht was zusammengesponnen.

Ich hatte mich etwa 3h mit einem anderen Spieler duelliert:
1. Zeitweise waren er und die anderen Spieler zwar auf der Karte, aber beim fahren konnte man sich nicht endecken obwohl man gemäß Minikarte praktisch aufeinader stand.

2. Den größten Blödsinn ist bei der einen Tankstelle passiert:
Er parkt als Racer den Durchgang zu aber rundherum stehen wären 30min die Cops mit eingeschaltenem Blaulicht > als Ausgleich hatte ich unbegrenzte Munition.


----------



## ZLxBk (6. Februar 2014)

Warst als Racer untwerwegs? Kenne ich nur bei racern diese invisible Life bugs. Hab vorgestern cop gespielt und nem Raser geslammt. Der hin g inner planke, i h stehe vor ihm er bewegt sich nicht. Verhaften ging nicht aber wohl beschädigen. Ich ballet den also auf 5% Life runter.. plötzlich beamt er weg. Ich sag Karte navi wo isset.. Antwort, 16km weiter im Süden...

In seinem Spiel ist er geflohen bei mir aber stehen geblieben... 
Ich frage nich ob er im Süden weit weg "geschrottet" worden wurde hatte ich noch eine emp mehr gehabt und sein Abbild vor mir zu killen


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. Februar 2014)

Gestern war ich im Duell meistens als Racer unterwegs, aber auch als ich als Cop unterwegs war das Gleiche.

Das Spieler einfrieren hab ich schon oft gesehen, egal ob Racer oder Cop.


----------



## ZLxBk (6. Februar 2014)

Ja für den Arsch.. da begrenzen die schon auf 6 Spieler pro Karte und td so ne ********. Sollten lieber Spieler anhand ihrer Verbindung squalitat auf die Server sortieren...


----------



## Aldrearic (6. Februar 2014)

Hatte ich auch schon. Hab den einen Cop nicht gesehen der da einfach rumstand ohne etwas zu machen und bin mit 300 reingebrettert. Weitergefahren als Racer und kamen mir mehrere Wagen von Spielern entgegen die da waren und plötzlich wieder verschwanden. Nicht nur gestern Abend sondern öfters wenn ich mal zocken will. Ne Speedlist beenden ist auch kaum möglich wenn ich alle paar Minuten mal stehen bleibe weil das SPiel nicht lädt oder weil indessen mich die Bullen zuklastern damit ich auch nicht mehr von der Stelle komme -.- An meiner Leitung liegt es definitiv nicht.


----------



## ZLxBk (6. Februar 2014)

Ich hab ne 8k DSL Leitung, nicht schnell sollte aber genug sein. Das Problem ist das die die Spieler nicht gleich synchron mit dem Server bekommen. Rennen fahren möglich, aber strasenkampfe austragen kann man vergessen. Und den klassischen Lan Modus das ich das zumind ordentlich auf lan spielen kann.. den gibt's ja schon lange nicht mehr, wer braucht das schon...

Ist ja altmodisch....


----------



## Galford (14. Februar 2014)

Es könnte sein, dass es bald den Jaguar C-X75 in NFS Rivals geben wird.

Immerhin sieht das hier verdächtig nach Screenshot aus (vor allem wegen dem Regenwasser, denn genau so sieht das auch im Spiel aus):
https://twitter.com/NeedforSpeed/status/434364085313208320

Allerdings taucht der Jaguar C-X75 nicht auf der Liste mit den möglichen DLCs auf, was wohl bedeuten könnte, dass die Liste vielleicht teilweise falsch ist, oder nie echt war.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...lthread-need-speed-rivals-23.html#post6122711


----------



## ak1504 (14. Februar 2014)

Jo der Screen muss aus NFS sein...

Vielleicht ne Werbeaktion wie bei Ford...


----------



## Galford (17. Februar 2014)

Sieht aus als kündige man morgen einen neuen DLC an. 



> “If you dream it, you can do it”-Walt Disney #*motivationalmonday* *What have we been dreaming up? Find out TOMORROW!*


 https://twitter.com/NeedforSpeed/status/435479177832038400/photo/1

Sieht definitiv auch so aus, als hätten sie während der Arbeit mal hier und da geschlafen, sonst hätten wir DLC und Patch wohl schon viel früher bekommen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Februar 2014)

Definitiv geschlafen, sonst wäre wohl auch die Stabilität der Server mal endlich besser.


----------



## Galford (18. Februar 2014)

Der Patch ist erschienen (ca. 460 MB), aber die DLCs sind für den PC noch nicht zum Kauf verfügbar.

Außerdem handelt es sich beim DLC scheinbar nicht um den geleakten DLC, sondern um zwei Ferraris (4, wenn man sie doppelt zählt (Cops, Raser)) und zwei Jaguars (vier)

In der Quelle ist allerdings nicht vom PC die Rede, könnte aber an der Webseite liegen (Your home for *console* game DLC). 

Hier eine Auflistung, so wie die DLCs für die XboxOne verfügbar sein sollen:



> _- Ferrari Edizioni Speciali Racers, $3.99/£3.09: Stay one step ahead of the Cops and your Rivals using these two Extreme Machines – The Ferrari F40 and the Ferrari F50._
> _- Ferrari Edizioni Speciali Cops, $3.99/£3.09: Take down Racers and Rivals in Redview County using these two Extreme Machines – The Ferrari F40 and the Ferrari F50._
> _*- Ferrari Edizioni Speciali Complete Pack, $5.99/£4.69: Take down Racers, stay one step ahead of the cops and beat your Rivals with the Ferrari Edizioni Speciali bundle. Includes both Cop and Racer versions of these Extreme Machines – The Ferrari F40 and the Ferrari F50*_
> _- Simply Jaguar Cops, $3.99/£3.09: Take down Rivals and Racers in Redview County using the most advanced Jaguar ever created – the Jaguar C-X75 Prototype and the worlds first hypercar – The Jaguar XJ220_
> ...


 Need for Speed Rivals DLC: Ferrari and Jaguar car packs released


Ohne jetzt auf den DLC zugreifen zu können, und somit das zu bestätigen, was man wohl annehmen kann, gehe ich davon aus, dass es zwar neue Autos gibt, aber keine neuen Rennen. Immerhin wird davon nichts erwähnt. Wenn ich bedenke, dass wenn man die zwei "Complete Packs" kauft, man gerade mal 4 Autos (8) bekommt und dafür 12$ zahlen soll, dann wäre es ja schon anständig, wenn man auch neue Rennen und Speedlisten erhalten würde, sowie die Möglichkeit weiter im Level aufzusteigen.


Zum Patch:
Bisher ist mir aufgefallen, dass manche Sprünge je nach Cop oder Raser Auto wieder nur teilweise gezählt werden. Natürlich hatte ich noch keine Zeit die ganze Map abzufahren, aber es müsste ja schon ein großer Zufall sein, das ich ausgerechnet die zwei Sprünge finde, die nicht gefixt wurden. Mal sehen ob der Patch auch Verbesserungen bringt.


Wenn man bedenkt, wie lange wir auf diesen Patch und neue DLCs warten, ist es im Hinblick auf die DLCs schon sehr enttäuschend, was da seit Release des Hauptspieles gearbeitet wurde. Ein Urteil über den Patch schiebe ich allerdings noch auf.


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Februar 2014)

Es wurden wohl Entwickler von GhostGames entlassen, obwohl sie ja nun alleiniger Entwickler sind. Ob 2014 ein NfS kommt ist nun sogar unklar.
Die Infos habe ich aus Shakedown #3 von TheLetsPlayNoob05 auf YouTube.


----------



## Galford (18. Februar 2014)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Es wurden wohl Entwickler von GhostGames entlassen, obwohl sie ja nun alleiniger Entwickler sind. Ob 2014 ein NfS kommt ist nun sogar unklar.
> Die Infos habe ich aus Shakedown #3 von TheLetsPlayNoob05 auf YouTube.



Und dazu kann ich nur schreiben, was ich immer dazu schreibe (nur hier noch nie):




			
				Graig Sulivan schrieb:
			
		

> "At the moment, Need For Speed Rivals is being made by close to *100 people in Gothenburg* and probably *70 people at Ghost UK*,"



The Ghost of Criterion's Past - VideoGamer.com





			
				Polygon am 1. Feb. 2014 schrieb:
			
		

> "*The Guildford, Surrey offices of Ghost Games*, *a branch* of the relatively recently rebranded EA Gothenburg studio responsible for _Need for Speed: Rivals_, was hit by layoffs this week"



Layoffs hit Ghost Games' UK office, unannounced NFS title mothballed | Polygon


Betroffen sind also "nur" die ehemaligen Criterion-Mitarbeiter, die nach Most Wanted zu Ghost Games UK wurden. In Göteborg dürften also auch weiterhin noch ca. 100 Leute sitzen. Das Hauptteam hinter Rivals war schon immer Ghost Games in Göteborg. Ghost Games in Göteburg wurde zunächst als EA Gothenburg gegründet, und schon von Anfang an mit dem Ziel ein neues NFS zu entwickeln. Noch während der Arbeiten an Most Wanted gab es etwas Unterstützung von Criterion, und wie erwähnt, entschieden sich 80% von Criterion dann dazu, als Ghost Games UK weiter an der NFS Serie zu arbeiten, während sich die verbliebenen 20% weiterhin Criterion nennen, und ein Spiel entwickeln, dass kein Rennspiel werden soll. Inzwischen haben aber mit Alex Ward und Fiona Sperry zwei Mitbegründer von Criterion diese 20% verlassen, aber dies nur eine Bemerkung am Rande. Oft wurde berichtet, dass Ghost Games zu 80% aus ehemaligen Criterion Mitarbeiter besteht, aber hier wurde der Sachverhalt teilweise stark verzerrt. Richtig ist, wie erwähnt, dass 80% von Criterion zu Ghost Games UK wurden. 



> development on a new, unannounced Need for Speed title put on hold


 Dieses soll bei Ghost UK in Entwicklung gewesen sein. Ghost Games in Göteborg besteht allerdings weiterhin.


Übrigens ist die Frage, ob man ein Jahr aussetzt, nicht ganz neu:


			
				18. Oktober schrieb:
			
		

> EA could be planning to take Need For Speed out of annual rotation according to hints from Ghost Games' creative director Craig Sullivan, who told VideoGamer.com earlier this week that the developer "could stop and wait a few years" before doing another title.



http://www.videogamer.com/ps4/need_...speed_to_be_taken_out_of_annual_rotation.html


Auch Marcus Nilsson hat schon letztes Jahr im August angedeutet, dass man so über einiges nachdenken müsse:


> "Need for Speed is a brand that cannot be driven by different creative ownerships year and year in. When we think about that strategy going forward, we also need to think about what makes sense for the brand in *terms of release schedules* and everything."


 http://www.joystiq.com/2013/08/21/need-for-speed-franchise-strives-to-feel-more-cohesive/


 Edit: Ich weiß, man soll nicht direkt untereinander posten, aber ich schreibe nachher noch meine Meinung dazu, und dann wird es sonst arg unübersichtlich. Sorry.


----------



## Galford (18. Februar 2014)

*Info zu den neuen DLCs:

*http://help.ea.com/en/article/need-for-speed-rivals-cops-and-racers-downloadable-packs/



> *- Simply Jaguar – available February 18th, 2014*
> *- Ferrari Edizioni Speciali – available February 18th, 2014*
> *- Concept Lamborghini – available February 25th, 2014*
> *- Movie Pack – available March 11th, 2014*
> *- Free to Download Koenigsegg One:1 Pack – available March 4th, 2014*


 Screenshots und Beschreibung unter dem Link.


Videos zum Ferrari und Jaguar DLC. Edit: 25.02.2014 Lamborghini DLC. Edit: 04.03.2014 Koenigsegg One:1. Edit: 11.03.2014 Movie Pack DLC




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FIoiR4C2iZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FcyERaUzLhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=shOfr9ZK7ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PFxe3tkm99E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GXw-JUs7kf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Meine Meinung:

Fangen wir mit dem Positiven an, denn das geht schneller. Wir erhalten am 4. März ein kostenloses Auto (Koenigsegg One:1) für die Raser Seite, und das selbe Auto auf Cop-Seite in den üblichen drei Varianten.

Der neue Ferrari DLC kostet im "Complete Pack" 5,75 Euro und bietet im Prinzip nur zwei neue Autos, allerdings natürlich für jede der zwei Seiten (macht dann also 4, wenn wir die Cop-Varianten nicht einzeln zählen). Jedoch müssen die Entwickler nur zwei Autos bauen, hier und da etwas die Leistung ändern, und ein paar neue Lackierungen basteln, und Blaulicht nicht vergessen. 
Problem: es gibt keine neuen Events oder Eventarten. Genau das Gleiche beim Jaguar DLC im Komplett-Paket. Auch hier keinen neuen Events oder Eventarten.

Auch im Level kann man nicht aufsteigen, weil es keine neuen Speedlisten gibt. Keine neuen Events, keine neue Eventarten, keine neue Speedlisten. Aber 5,75 für eigentlich zwei Autos.

Ich frage mich ob das bei den zwei anderen Bezahl-DLCs genauso sein wird. Okay, beim Movie Pack gibt es sogar drei neue Autos pro Seite, aber was wenn es wieder keine neuen Events gibt? Bisher ist in keiner Beschreibung von etwas anderem die Rede, als einzig von den Autos selbst.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr es seht, aber 10 Euro für alle Autos (Ferrari, Jaguar, Lamborghini, Movie) wäre ja vielleicht noch okay, aber wenn die anderen DLC genau so kosten, landet man bei 23 Euro. Selbst wenn es ein Paket für 20 Euro geben sollte, finde ich es schon teuer, vor allem eben weil es nichts Neues zu tun gibt.



Edit 19.02.2014:
Wer dem oberen Link folgt, und sich wundert warum er nichts mehr zum "Koenigsegg One:1" findet: er wurde aus der Liste entfernt. 

Edit 20.02.2014
Jetzt wurden auch der Lamborghini und der Movie DLC aus der Liste entfernt.

Hier ein Screenshot der Seite (über Google Cache findet man noch die alte Seite):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Scheint so, als wären die Preise bei Origin zunächst falsch gelistet gewesen, denn inzwischen sind die Preise wieder mit 1 Euro = 1 Dollar um gerechnet worden. Der alte Preis von 5,75 Euro wurde auf 5,99 Euro geändert.


Edit 04.03.2014:
Der kostenlose Koenigsegg DLC ist jetzt verfügbar.


----------



## Kabelgott (8. März 2015)

Gibt es noch Leute die NFS Rivals spielen? Mir würden schon ein paar Namen reichen die ich bei Origin adden kann, damit es in meiner Welt ein paar mehr gelistete Rekorde bei Radarfallen, Sprüngen, usw. gibt 

Mein Origin Name: Wyrda1


----------

